# "To Be Announced" all over the place



## bgc (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking at the guide data today I see that there are "to be announced" entries all over the place.

These are not obscure channels, this is primetime broadcast network shows that are not being listed such as The Tonight Show.

There's really no point trying to report all of these errors, it would take forever.
BGC


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you just reran GS, as suggested in the other thread, it can take a few hours for this stuff to fill in. Although you may want to force a call or two just to be sure.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, the data was bad since the Rovi switch, but now it is just missing huge chunks of data. Tonight, CBS has "To Be Announced" during all of primetime. To me, that is not a mistake TiVo/Rovi should ever allow to happen. If it had said "TBA" a week out, then it wouldn't be as big of an issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Not to mention that there was data until this afternoon's update. It may have been data missing the "new" flag, but it was there. MSNBC, CBS, TWC, somebody did a number this time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like maybe they're having some issue on TiVos end then. Perhaps the data is bad for everyone.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Sounds like maybe they're having some issue on TiVos end then. Perhaps the data is bad for everyone.


It's missing on tvguide.com as well.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

I see "To Be Announced" for CBS (7-9pm tonight), MSNBC (from now on), BRAVO (a few hours), and TWC (from now on). These all looked OK yesterday.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

There's way too many "To be announced" shows listed on my guide for zip code 44134 with Cox Cable Cleveland / Parma provider. 

For instance here are multiple "To be announced" listings just from looking at 2 channels Prime-Time view over multiple days:

Date, Time, Channel #, Channel Name
09-12 8pm 1004 CBS
09-12 11:34pm 1003 NBC
09-12 11:35pm 1004 CBS
09-13 11:34pm 1003 NBC
09-13 11:35pm 1004 CBS
09-14 11:34pm 1003 NBC
09-14 11:35pm 1004 CBS
09-15 11:34pm 1003 NBC
09-15 11:50pm 1004 CBS
09-16 11:34pm 1003 NBC
09-17 12:37am 1004 CBS

The data is a total mess the further out it is. I don't know if any of the new fall shows are going to record because there are so many "To Be Announced" blocks on the following week.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

There is no need to post these all over the place, in multiple threads and sub forums


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

At this point, posting it in the multiple threads that deal with the issue is the proper thing to do. The more people know the better.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow. This is terrible. Tons of stuff that was scheduled is missing now. Atlanta tomorrow, Chris Hayes all week.

This is absurd.


----------



## Scott J (Oct 5, 2010)

bgc said:


> Looking at the guide data today I see that there are "to be announced" entries all over the place.
> 
> These are not obscure channels, this is primetime broadcast network shows that are not being listed such as The Tonight Show.
> 
> ...


Yep. My Roamio is showing TBA for my local CBS affiliate tonight from 8-10pm. I checked tv.com and my affiliate has TBA there from 8-9:30. I also checked tv.com for two other CBS affiliates in two different states (zip codes that I know where family members live), one only has a TBA from 9:30-10, the other has TBA from 8-9.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Must be a regional thing, my guide is full, couldn't find a TBA anywhere.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

eric102 said:


> Must be a regional thing, my guide is full, couldn't find a TBA anywhere.


It is likely because your TiVo hasn't got the latest guide update which removes guide data from many channels. The issues are on national channels as well as network affiliates.


----------



## rdclark (May 2, 2004)

Comcast, zip 19078, TBA everywhere as reported by many others -- induced by a forced connection trying to get updated episode information for some of the daily talk shows and for John Oliver. Instead, I now have TBA instead of Colbert, FAllon, Meyers, all of MSNBC through tomorrow. Shows that were set to record that are now TBA are gone from To Do.

The other day it recorded a bunch of things simultaneously twice, once in HD and once in SD. Even that was better than this.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Time Warner Cable - Milwaukee has the following channels with completely missing guide data:
3 - TBS (only until 8:00 PM CDT; has data after that)
32 - Time Warner Cable Sports
45 - Bravo (after 8:00 PM CDT)
46 - MSNBC
52 - MTV
64 - The Weather Channel
68 - WIWN
73 - Oxygen
1068 - WIWN
1215 - Oxygen
1258 - FMTV (listed in the guide as "nuvoTV Programming" even though nuvoTV is defunct)
1370 - The Weather Channel


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

rainwater said:


> It is likely because your TiVo hasn't got the latest guide update which removes guide data from many channels. The issues are on national channels as well as network affiliates.


You are right. I just forced a connection and now have a few TBA's that weren't there with this mornings connection.


----------



## dchesney (Jul 2, 2005)

San Antonio TWC having same problem here.....
All TBA. 

Have repeated guided set up....to no avail 

Been having problems like this for a week




Can't someone at Tivo show us they care??????


----------



## Brendan4786 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have been slowly accumulating more and more TBAs over the last few days. This morning I had shows on my to do list for tonight and now in the afternoon they are trying to record tomorrow since tonight is now showing TBA. Just forced two connections and now it is doing a pretty heavy download so HOPEFULLY this is the fix!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Brendan4786 said:


> Just forced two connections and now it is doing a pretty heavy download so HOPEFULLY this is the fix!


The big download is TiVo removing a lot of the data. I went through that earlier today.


----------



## dchesney (Jul 2, 2005)

Rainwater 

Me too- 3 hours worth of loading.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one. Mine says Discovery Channel Programming, History Channel Programming, on and on and on. I dont have any TBA's. Some channels have the guide like it should be, but theres a lot of them coming up now like that.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, I've seen my share of TiVo blunders in the past, but this has got to be one of the worst... Manual recordings, here we come.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Add NBC to the list. It now has deleted both late night shows for the rest of this week.


----------



## dchesney (Jul 2, 2005)

Rainwater- 
Same here. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

So is it advised to disconnect TiVo on Rovi data from internet for now to avoid things getting worse? That's what I've done for now.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I'm on OTA and only had "To be announced" for one hour of CBS tonight. (The first half hour was a CBS Fall New Series preview show and the latter was The Big Bang Theory.)

I scrolled through and didn't see any more TBAs but I did notice that several stretches of airtime on Escape the next few days are simply labelled "Escape TV" rather than names of actual shows.

Grrr.

(I already wasn't digging the Rovi data due to the often generic descriptions for news shows like Meet the Press and 48 Hours, as well as not listing guest names in the episode titles for late night talk shows. Gracenote had none of those problems...)


----------



## satpro (Jan 9, 2004)

My late night show recordings tonight on CBS and NBC have failed! I guess I better cancel everything for the rest of the week and convert to manual recordings.


----------



## bgc (Jan 13, 2008)

MeInDallas said:


> Well I'm glad I'm not the only one. Mine says Discovery Channel Programming, History Channel Programming, on and on and on. I dont have any TBA's. Some channels have the guide like it should be, but theres a lot of them coming up now like that.


I noticed that too while flipping channels. MTV and TLC had listings like that where it said "Programming".

These are national channels, how many copies could they possibly have to maintain of these?

BGC


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

moyekj said:


> So is it advised to disconnect TiVo on Rovi data from internet for now to avoid things getting worse? That's what I've done for now.


That's what I did. So now I have one unit with decent data and one with the garbage data they loaded today.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

satpro said:


> I guess I better cancel everything for the rest of the week and convert to manual recordings.


Why would you cancel anything? Just add in manual recordings (at low priority) for any shows that might get missed until they fix the guide data. So if the guide data is correct, it records as normal. If that fails, the manual recording will get that time-slot.

I suppose it's possible you'd get two copies (one-pass and manual) but two is better than zero.


----------



## Brendan4786 (Sep 13, 2016)

My parents live 10 miles away but their TiVo guide data isn't nearly as corrupted. Still shows Bravo listings for tonight and FX for tomorrow. I don't get it


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Brendan4786 said:


> My parents live 10 miles away but their TiVo guide data isn't nearly as corrupted. Still shows Bravo listings for tonight and FX for tomorrow. I don't get it


It depends when the TiVo last connected. If you connect now you will lose a bunch of data.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I already lost Monday Night Football. All ethernet cables are now unplugged. Is this what they mean by 'cutting the cord'?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

bkc56 said:


> Why would you cancel anything? Just add in manual recordings (at low priority) for any shows that might get missed until they fix the guide data. So if the guide data is correct, it records as normal. If that fails, the manual recording will get that time-slot.
> 
> I suppose it's possible you'd get two copies (one-pass and manual) but two is better than zero.


I see you're in Santa Rosa, CA, I am as well and my guide data all looks fine(out to the 20th) other than a few TBA's on some late night-early morning stuff. I assume yours is fine as well?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

rainwater said:


> It depends when the TiVo last connected. If you connect now you will lose a bunch of data.


The box doesn't need to connect to the servers to initiate recordings? Are those instructions retained locally?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Seeing same issue here.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

It seems to be mainly CBS that's messed up in these parts. My Colbert One Pass is a mess. According to my Tivo, it won't be on again till Friday. Like others, I've had to set a repeating manual recording.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> I assume yours is fine as well?


No, I'm missing some stuff here and there. The most notable I found is "_Fear the Walking Dead_" this Sunday. With the fall season starting I'm going to monitor what should be recording carefully and if something isn't on the to-do list I'll setup a repeating manual recording for it until this problem is resolved.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

wtf .. tba every day for 10:34pm on KHNL (nbc) and KGMB (cbs), should be tonight show and LSSC. How could they not have that info?

Also they don't have any episode info and can't tell which shows are new and which are reruns in several cases. (Jeopardy, Last Week Tonight, and I'm sure there's more.)

Some stations have incorrect end times for the local news and other errors that the old guide data had correct.

The rovi guide data sucks. And Tivo is only as good as it's guide data.

Sorry, manual recordings are not a viable option. That requires you know ahead of time which of 100+ one pass and wishlist recordings are going to have incorrect guide data.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I made a guide based recording of the TBA for last night's late night on NBC from 11:34 for 2:33 minutes. It has SM! I haven't watched it yet, but it seems the title isn't too important. My TBA recording of The Late Show didn't have SM, but it usually doesn't. As usual, TDS was fine.

There was a CBS Fall Preview that I set before the time slot changed to TBA. It recorded with the correct name that was in the To Do List.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

taronga said:


> It seems to be mainly CBS that's messed up in these parts. My Colbert One Pass is a mess. According to my Tivo, it won't be on again till Friday. Like others, I've had to set a repeating manual recording.


Just checked. I'm showing "TBA" all week, except for Friday, but with generic show info, no cast listed. Not sure if it was TBA yesterday, but it did record, also with no cast info. Last week's recordings all have complete descriptions.

I didn't re-create the OP after I got the new data. This is the same "new only" OP I used with the Gracenote data. I'm curious to see what happens tonite, so I'm going to leave it alone for now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Seeing this too. Good thing I saw the thread last night. Had to manually select the "To Be Announced" program at 10:35 PM on CBS 

It's weird. for the most part, it's here and there on some channels. But it makes no sense at all that they would have this on major networks in Prime Time or at the late night hours.

James Corden's show was OK. Just weird


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

System wide. Before I fell asleep with a nasty cold, I checked TV guide for CBS in a bunch of locations. TBA on all of them. 

This is a huge mess. Looks like someone messed up something at the core while updating stuff. Hadn't seen anything like it before on TV guide which I use extensively when traveling or at a bar that has Comcast, etc.

BTW, tv.com had the data. All a big mess.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> System wide. Before I fell asleep with a nasty cold, I checked TV guide for CBS in a bunch of locations. TBA on all of them.
> 
> This is a huge mess. Looks like someone messed up something at the core while updating stuff. Hadn't seen anything like it before on TV guide which I use extensively when traveling or at a bar that has Comcast, etc.
> 
> BTW, tv.com had the data. All a big mess.


So it's not just limited to TiVo

Were you seeing TBA for EVERYTHING on CBS? Because that's not what I see. It's just a few time slots


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Same issue here ... Wave Broadband


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I just posted in the Rovi thread. I do see a few TBA's but even when the correct program title is there, MANY times the program description is generic so you can't tell what episode it is or is about or who is a guest is(in the case of late night tv).

It's a complete mess at this point.

I'm on Charter in CT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WithoutATrace (Jun 10, 2014)

I have "To Be Announced" listed for the remainder of this week's THE VIEW on ABC, the remainder of this week's HARRY on Fox, and for KEVIN CAN WAIT on CBS next Monday.

For now, I am closely monitoring my DVR recordings and inputting manual recordings, but this is extremely annoying and I sincerely hope it is resolved soon.

Very disappointing.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

What's unfortunate is TiVo wants us to report these issues one at a time. I told them it should not be our responsibility to report the TBA issues. They should be able to find these themselves. It would literally take all day to fill these out on their lineup form. And then it would not be read for a week or two.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

In history from yesterday, 'No longer in guide' was the reason for not recording Great Performances on PBS, John Oliver on HBO, MSNBC news shows, Tonight Show NBC, Colbert CBS.

What's weird is that for this afternoon/evening, the guide shows my MSNBC news shows with a check indicating scheduled to record, but To Do doesn't have them. Yesterday guide had 'To Be Announced' for all of MSNBC.

I'm Comcast in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> So it's not just limited to TiVo Were you seeing TBA for EVERYTHING on CBS? Because that's not what I see. It's just a few time slots


No. I wasn't clear. Specific time slots but all over geographically. Cable and OTA.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I just forced a connection on one of my Bolts. It's been about 15 minutes, and I've only loaded 37% of the info. Box isn't recording, so this may be a major new influx of GUIDE data. Fingers-crossed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steve said:


> I just forced a connection on one of my Bolts. It's been about 15 minutes, and I've only loaded 37% of the info. Box isn't recording, so this may be a major new influx of GUIDE data. Fingers-crossed.


TV guide is still messed up so don't hold your hopes high.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

moonscape said:


> In history from yesterday, 'No longer in guide' was the reason for not recording Great Performances on PBS, John Oliver on HBO, MSNBC news shows, Tonight Show NBC, Colbert CBS.


John Oliver shouldn't have been affected by this. It was a rerun this week; I suspect what happened is it was in the guide when it had generic data, then when the actual data came down TiVo took it out of your To Do List, because the generic episode was no longer there.

Unless you're set to record reruns, in which case there's a real problem. But the reasons for not recording things have always been...quirky.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

For grins, I checked the guide on my Time Warner Cable cable box. For tonight, it DOES have "Late Show With Stephen Colbert" in the 10:35 PM slot. TiVo does not.

However, Time Warner Cable guide has the 10:35 PM on ABC marked as "TBA" and TiVo has it as "Jimmy Kimmel Live"


this is so strange.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Foiled. Despite disconnecting all my ethernet cables my bastard mutant boxes found my wireless network and connected anyway against my wishes. Now my data is messed up even more. It's like HAL 9000. Make it stop.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

series5orpremier said:


> Foiled. Despite disconnecting all my ethernet cables my bastard mutant boxes found my wireless network and connected anyway against my wishes. Now my data is messed up even more. It's like HAL 9000. Make it stop.


I'm sorry, series5orpremier, I can't do that.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> John Oliver shouldn't have been affected by this. It was a rerun this week; I suspect what happened is it was in the guide when it had generic data, then when the actual data came down TiVo took it out of your To Do List, because the generic episode was no longer there.
> 
> Unless you're set to record reruns, in which case there's a real problem. But the reasons for not recording things have always been...quirky.


Thanks. I've never noticed the 'Not Available - No Longer in Guide' reason for not recording before. Was it always there?

What about my MSNBC shows being in guide with checks indicating they'll be recorded, but not in To Do list? Yesterday the guide showed TBA and didn't record, but with them showing in guide today, am really confused.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

moonscape said:


> Thanks. I've never noticed the 'Not Available - No Longer in Guide' reason for not recording before. Was it always there?
> 
> What about my MSNBC shows being in guide with checks indicating they'll be recorded, but not in To Do list? Yesterday the guide showed TBA and didn't record, but with them showing in guide today, am really confused.


Are you posting that MSNBC now has show titles? If so, when was your last connection?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Are you posting that MSNBC now has show titles? If so, when was your last connection?


Mine just connected and now shows data for MSNBC

Still TBA for The Tonight Show until Monday


----------



## dchesney (Jul 2, 2005)

Any Tivo employees checking this dang thread!!!????


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Tivo promised us more accurate guide data. Right now I'd settle for "almost as good".


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

I included a link to this thread in my ticket submission just a few minutes ago.

I dont know if ticket numbers are fully sequential, but the difference between the ticket filed on 9/5 and 9/13 was over 31,000! Thats a lot of tickets in under 8 days.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, this is a mess. Tomorrow night on USA, it's not even "TBA" -- it's "USA Programming" from 10:02 - 6:00 am. Which kind of sucks if you expecting Mr. Robot to be recorded.

Next week, new shows start. On Wednesday and Thursday night, all of ABC is listed as TBA. 

I'm glad my HD is still on the old data so I can use it as backup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Not to mention that there was data until this afternoon's update. It may have been data missing the "new" flag, but it was there. MSNBC, CBS, TWC, somebody did a number this time.


That's what annoyed me the most. The data for the coming week looked OK when I'd checked it early Monday -- only to find many missed recordings Monday night.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I missed last night's Tonight Show, and noticed that it and Colbert's show are "To Be Announced" until at least Friday, IIRC.. (For some reason I didn't check at the time, but DID notice the Colbert issue in time, and recorded last night's as To Be Announced.)

did anybody call up Tivo?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Grrr.
> 
> (*I already wasn't digging the Rovi data due to the often generic descriptions* for news shows like Meet the Press and 48 Hours, as well as not listing guest names in the episode titles for late night talk shows. Gracenote had none of those problems...)


Agreed. And Grrr+Arrgh!!!

This is rapidly becoming an existential crisis for TiVo.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Heard back. This should be fixed by tomorrow, but you can make connections to see if it picks it up sooner.

If not, make sure your manual or TBA recordings are set for tonight at least.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mine is fixed today. A forced call should do the trick at this point.

(Next week still has some issues, but that doesn't worry me as much as tonight having some issues!)


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine isn't fixed and I've forced a couple of updates today.

MSNBC is corrected which is nice, but FX is still "FX programming" tonight when it should be Atlanta. The new days getting added have errors too. Sunday 9/25 on Showtime has the correct data all day except for "Showtime Programming" instead of the new episode of Masters of Sex.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

bkc56 said:


> No, I'm missing some stuff here and there. The most notable I found is "_Fear the Walking Dead_" this Sunday. With the fall season starting I'm going to monitor what should be recording carefully and if something isn't on the to-do list I'll setup a repeating manual recording for it until this problem is resolved.


Yes, I just checked FTWD and it is missing for Sunday. And yes, this fall season launch will have to be watched closely to make sure nothing is missed, something you're not supposed to have to worry about with TiVo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I should have said everything that _was _wrong with _my _data this week has been fixed. But I don't have much data to go wrong, this being the time of year that it is!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lew said:


> Tivo promised us more accurate guide data. Right now I'd settle for "almost as good".


I will settle for stable. Each download adds some things that were TBA and removes other things and makes them TBA.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LynnL999 said:


> Yeah, this is a mess. Tomorrow night on USA, it's not even "TBA" -- it's "USA Programming" from 10:02 - 6:00 am. Which kind of sucks if you expecting Mr. Robot to be recorded.
> 
> Next week, new shows start. On Wednesday and Thursday night, all of ABC is listed as TBA.
> 
> I'm glad my HD is still on the old data so I can use it as backup.


AXS is the same for huge chunks.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> That's what annoyed me the most. The data for the coming week looked OK when I'd checked it early Monday -- only to find many missed recordings Monday night.


I first noticed it because my recording of the CBS Premier show got bumped to later in the week. Then I saw that BOTH my CBS stations (HD and SD) had TBA for the entire prime time lineup Monday night.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mine is fixed today. A forced call should do the trick at this point.





velouria28 said:


> Mine isn't fixed and I've forced a couple of updates today.
> 
> MSNBC is corrected which is nice, but ...


Same here, it appears. A forced connection has temporarily restored the (generic) MSNBC data (resulting in repeated scheduled recordings of all the MSNBC programs), but I'm still seeing either "TBA" or "(blah) Network Programming" in many places.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TiVo Support says _"We understand that many people are experiencing many different problems, and are trying to track who is seeing what._

They sound a bit baffled by the whole thing. I also referred them to this thread.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mine is fixed today. A forced call should do the trick at this point.
> 
> (Next week still has some issues, but that doesn't worry me as much as tonight having some issues!)


Do you have anything for NBC at 11:34 PM ET tonight? Both my NBC's say TBA in HD and SD.

There is a whole list if you do explore this show on the TBA and look at other showings. Very messy.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

Megamind said:


> TiVo Support says _"We understand that many people are experiencing many different problems, and are trying to track who is seeing what._
> 
> They sound a bit baffled by the whole thing. I also referred them to this thread.


I'm not sure what's to be baffled about. The data is bad on TV.com too, so it should be pretty easy for them to check up on.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

This picture pretty much sums up TiVo guide data in a nutshell.










And TiVo wants me to report these one by one? Sorry, but I refuse to spend the rest of my life doing this.


----------



## sweh (Jul 23, 2005)

Just to pile in, I'm also seeing missing data with Verizon FIOS in New Jersey; 8pm->5am "BBC America Programming". 4pm->8pm "USA Network Programming". NBC and others have "To Be Announced" in various random places.

*sigh*


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Sounds like maybe they're having some issue on TiVos end then. Perhaps the data is bad for everyone.


It's sorta kinda Bad.

Comcast S FL. MSNBC (399) starts next Mon 09/19...this week it is 5am-5am TBA everyday...LOLOLOL.

No Fallon or Colbert, only Kimmel with no description. I called last night. At least they admit it, but no time frame to be fixed.

But much stuff is there. Annoying to make so many manual recordings. also about a week ago it started to not put NEW on several shows causing manual deleting.

I never got any message. I keep trying to connect every few hours, maybe some miracle will happen.

What a mess. No one to complain to or get a refund since many of us are on LTS. Actually last night the L1 tech asked me if I wanted to talk to an account specialist for a refund. I LAUGHED and said good night...


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

LynnL999 said:


> I'm glad my HD is still on the old data so I can use it as backup.


Yep. For a little while anyway.



rainwater said:


> This picture pretty much sums up TiVo guide data in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have entire channels showing TBA--one long two week show. I submitted lineup corrections over two weeks ago--a week later they were all closed as resolved. But NOTHING changed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rainwater said:


> This picture pretty much sums up TiVo guide data in a nutshell.
> 
> View attachment 26419
> 
> ...


Wow, yeah, this is bad. (annotated attached) And this assumes the cells with supposedly accurate data are correct.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

moonscape said:


> Thanks. I've never noticed the 'Not Available - No Longer in Guide' reason for not recording before. Was it always there?


Yes, that message has been around forever. I regularly get it for shows on a lot of cable channels. Discovery Channel, Cartoon Network, and a many others will frequently schedule a show, then change their minds and schedule a different show in its place. This results in a "no longer in guide" entry in the recording history once the TiVo gets the updated guide data.

The massive Rovi screwup this week is just making a lot more of those show up incorrectly.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, if it gets much worse I may just have to schedule a manual recording from 8-11pm every day for my top 6 favorite channels on my Roamio Pro so I don't have to deal with finding out show by show what I may be missing.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

"If you like your guide data, you can keep your guide data."

Or maybe it was "doctor".


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

MSNBC is back. No Late Night programming yet, except that it now took away the fake Kimmel for tonite...Hysterical!!!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Megamind said:


> TiVo Support says _"We understand that many people are experiencing many different problems, and are trying to track who is seeing what._
> 
> They sound a bit baffled by the whole thing.


Well that's reassuring.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

After several short network connections this afternoon, I am now in the middle of a very long connection loading phase.

Hopefully this will fix the issues, not holding my breath though.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> After several short network connections this afternoon, I am now in the middle of a very long connection loading phase.
> 
> Hopefully this will fix the issues, not holding my breath though.


New data seems to be made available later in the day. That is why you get longer connections. The TBA issues are still every where. In fact, it seems worse. I now see it on a few more channels.


----------



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been tweeting @TivoSupport about the "To Be Announced" issue and several channels with "{Insert Channel Name Here} Network Programming" all day and got the reply: "This is something we're currently looking into, but no ETA on the fix sadly. We'll keep you posted." This new Rovi guide data is a big mess... if they want us to resort to using manual recordings, we might as well go back to VCRs.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Definitely not anywhere close to being fixed. A cursory scan seems to indicate it seems slightly better, but there are still notable exceptions:
- I've still got "To Be Announced" in place of The Tonight Show for the rest of the week, and in place of The Late Show through Friday.
- BBC America still shows "BBC America Programming" through Wednesday at 4 AM. I then see an episode of "Star Trek: The Next Generation" going from 12:00 PM all the way through 9:00 PM, then back to "BBC America Programming."
- MTV shows "MTV Programming from Wednesday at 10:00 PM through 3:00 AM Thursday.

I could continue, but why bother?

I get that TiVo now has no choice but to carry on converting to Rovi data, since Gracenote has basically "fired" TiVo (and it'd be really awkward for TiVo/Rovi to buy data from a competitor). Still, they've really gotta get this working *far* better than this. This is simply embarrassing for a DVR to be neutered because of crappy guide data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I should have said everything that _was _wrong with _my _data this week has been fixed. But I don't have much data to go wrong, this being the time of year that it is!


I take it back...all of the missing stuff reappeared, buy now Friday's Fool Us is missing. So it looks like they're making _some _progress, but...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> After several short network connections this afternoon, I am now in the middle of a very long connection loading phase.
> 
> Hopefully this will fix the issues, not holding my breath though.


Loading took 1.5 hours and nothing appears to be fixed.


----------



## mangochutney (Apr 7, 2015)

CoxInPHX said:


> Loading took 1.5 hours and nothing appears to be fixed.


Their servers must be getting a roasting with all these frequent hits.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

Same thing here but in PDT time. 
BBC America: 9/13: 8p-9a BBC America Programming
BBC America: 9/14: 1p-9a BBC America Programming

The above is like they're just giving up or not even trying.



LoadStar said:


> Definitely not anywhere close to being fixed. A cursory scan seems to indicate it seems slightly better, but there are still notable exceptions:
> - I've still got "To Be Announced" in place of The Tonight Show for the rest of the week, and in place of The Late Show through Friday.
> - BBC America still shows "BBC America Programming" through Wednesday at 4 AM. I then see an episode of "Star Trek: The Next Generation" going from 12:00 PM all the way through 9:00 PM, then back to "BBC America Programming."
> ..
> ...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I just wish there was something that we could do to help TiVo get this resolved quicker... whether it's testing something, or providing additional data points, or something.

It'd also be nice if TiVo would have *someone* in here keeping us posted, or at least saying "Yup, we know about this, we're working on it."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Definitely not anywhere close to being fixed. A cursory scan seems to indicate it seems slightly better, but there are still notable exceptions: - I've still got "To Be Announced" in place of The Tonight Show for the rest of the week, and in place of The Late Show through Friday. - BBC America still shows "BBC America Programming" through Wednesday at 4 AM. I then see an episode of "Star Trek: The Next Generation" going from 12:00 PM all the way through 9:00 PM, then back to "BBC America Programming." - MTV shows "MTV Programming from Wednesday at 10:00 PM through 3:00 AM Thursday. I could continue, but why bother? I get that TiVo now has no choice but to carry on converting to Rovi data, since Gracenote has basically "fired" TiVo (and it'd be really awkward for TiVo/Rovi to buy data from a competitor). Still, they've really gotta get this working *far* better than this. This is simply embarrassing for a DVR to be neutered because of crappy guide data.


This is more than bad guide data. Something went horribly wrong that hasn't before. I'm betting on all the changes they are making to fix things broke something.

The data may not be robust normally but I've used the data often before as reference and never saw anything like this.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ABC starting 09/19 is a real mess, none of the Fall Premieres are listed and the guide lists College Football every night.

EDIT: I see now Tue 09/20 - Sat 09/24 is all 24hr blocks of "To Be Announced"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

In places where I'm getting the "<channel name> Programming" blocks on TiVo, on TVGuide.com, the channel simply vanishes. This tells me the data being provided to TiVo is corrupt, and not something TiVo is doing wrong.

What I wonder is if somehow, attempting to get TiVo to work with Rovi data has somehow caused the Rovi data itself to become corrupt. Not sure how that could happen, but as Tony points out, I don't remember the Rovi data being this frak-ed up.

The other possibility, I suppose, is that it's just coincidental, that Rovi is just unfortunately having the worst week of their lives, and it just happens to be right when TiVo is cutting a large number of people over to the Rovi data.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

CoxInPHX said:


> ABC starting 09/19 is a real mess, none of the Fall Premieres are listed and the guide lists College Football every night.


Not seeing that here.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> Not seeing that here.


For ABC - KNXVDT Ch 1015, OTA 15.1) ,
I see now Tue 09/20 - Sat 09/24 is all 24hr blocks of "To Be Announced"

http://www.tvguide.com/listings/ jump from Tue, Sep 20 to Sat, Sep 24

Also here: http://www.tv.com/listings/station/69022745


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I just checked for the final tonight of AGT and it was not showing any more. I did a Manual Record as it just changed to TBA!!!
Tomorrow switched to TBA as well! NBC seems a mess.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

09/19/16 - TNT - 10pm - 12am PDT - TBA -

should be the *Season Finale of Major Crimes*, White Lies Part 3 - S05E13


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

CoxInPHX said:


> For ABC - KNXVDT Ch 1015, OTA 15.1) ,
> I see now Tue 09/20 - Sat 09/24 is all 24hr blocks of "To Be Announced"
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/listings/ jump from Tue, Sep 20 to Sat, Sep 24
> ...


your first link show Blindspot tomorrow but the Rovi guide on Tivo shows TBA. Also all FX and FXX chandles show the wonderful FX Programing from 10PM-330AM everyday. Yea thanks for that Rovi


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

LoadStar said:


> Definitely not anywhere close to being fixed. A cursory scan seems to indicate it seems slightly better, but there are still notable exceptions:
> - I've still got "To Be Announced" in place of The Tonight Show for the rest of the week, and in place of The Late Show through Friday.
> - BBC America still shows "BBC America Programming" through Wednesday at 4 AM. I then see an episode of "Star Trek: The Next Generation" going from 12:00 PM all the way through 9:00 PM, then back to "BBC America Programming."
> - MTV shows "MTV Programming from Wednesday at 10:00 PM through 3:00 AM Thursday.
> ...


Ditto. I am seeing the same things on mine. I posted in another thread
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10998816#post10998816
I am really worried now.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

If this isn't resolved in the next 23 hours...I say we hit them where it hurts... during their Bolt+ launch. We should all begin commenting at The Verge, CNET, TechCrunch, FierceCable, SlashGear, etc on their Bolt+ related articles with links back to this guide disaster. We could post on FB for good measure too. If it gets the attention of those tech media outlets and if even one of them should report on the grievances publicly, Tivo will be metaphorically strong-armed to respond.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Klash Action Lawsuite!


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

When Microsoft Windows Media Center (WMC) changed to Rovi guide data last year, it was a total mess. It's actually what made me abandon WMC and buy a TiVo. 6 months into the switchover and there were still antenna sub-channels, such as Justice Network and Escape, that did not have listings. I took my chances going to TiVo, knowing the potential buyout from Rovi. Now the issues are back!

On a positive note, Rovi does follow up with user requests. During the WMC switch to Rovi, my Cleveland and Youngstown stations were broken out into separate markets. I could setup guide data from either market, but not both simultaneously. I receive both markets without ever turning my rooftop antenna. In a matter of a week, Rovi corrected that for me and even added in Erie, Pittsburgh, and Wheeling to my guide data at my request. They created a separate lineup that included all these markets. With the current Tivo switch to Rovi, I see that my earlier WMC legwork is being reflected in my new Tivo guide, as they pushed out that combined Cleveland/Youngstown/Erie/Pittsburgh/Wheeling lineup that I request last year under WMC.

WMC was/is on it's deathbed, compared to TiVo. Hopefully, the increased number of users they acquired from Tivo will keep them focused on improving the guide data. Be sure you do open tickets and report bad guide data, as Rovi does seem to follow up.

Also of note, the "to be announced", etc., would download days ahead and be stuck in the WMC guide. However, roviguide.com (now defunct) would have valid show info in that same timeslot closer to airtime, such as on the same day. WMC just wouldn't update or overwrite the "to be announced" that it had previously downloaded. Hopefully, TiVo boxes will not have this issue.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

Seeing all of the same things here....TBA + {network} Programming all over the place. Was ready to upgrade to a Bolt+ this week, but that's looking less and less likely.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The Rovi listings @ http://www.tvguide.com/listings/ are showing some things getting fixed for my issues, so hopefully the TiVo Network connection tomorrow will fix many issues.


----------



## sweh (Jul 23, 2005)

Huh. It seems the data that _is_ present isn't very accurate. Currently BBC America is showing ST:TNG 4x13 "Devil's Due". But the guide is claiming the episode 1x13 "Datalore".

Well, at least they know it's ST:TNG. That's a plus. Although I didn't know that episode 1x17 (at 1pm) was 9 hours long!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> 09/19/16 - TNT - 10pm - 12am PDT - TBA -
> 
> should be the *Season Finale of Major Crimes*, White Lies Part 3 - S05E13


I didn't get any data with my download this morning, so TNT is still good for that program. Thanks for the warning though.

Last night I recorded both NBC and CBS late night TBA. Both have SM.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is a link to a site that you can verify that your to do list will not miss any shows due to missing rovi listings:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/

At least you can set up a manual recording.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> In places where I'm getting the "<channel name> Programming" blocks on TiVo, on TVGuide.com, the channel simply vanishes. This tells me the data being provided to TiVo is corrupt, and not something TiVo is doing wrong.
> 
> What I wonder is if somehow, attempting to get TiVo to work with Rovi data has somehow caused the Rovi data itself to become corrupt. Not sure how that could happen, but as Tony points out, I don't remember the Rovi data being this frak-ed up.
> 
> The other possibility, I suppose, is that it's just coincidental, that Rovi is just unfortunately having the worst week of their lives, and it just happens to be right when TiVo is cutting a large number of people over to the Rovi data.


Tivo is now providing its own guide data. Of course it's something Tivo is doing. It's all one company. The changes made for the Tivo boxes rippled down to TV.com and TVGuide.com. They're probably not happy anymore either.

A lot of these "TBA" shows had bad episode numbering before. I wonder if the fix for that screwed something else up. At least they don't have bad episode numbers anymore. Problem solved.


----------



## Barnstormer (Sep 23, 2015)

I've lost one entire station to TBA and it's one I really enjoy a lot. 

This station has two transmitters (same channel number) one far from me and one near me, that broadcast on different frequencies. The Far Away transmitter has all the show information, but the one near me, the one that has a signal that I can use only has TBA. 

Of course all my OnePass settings don't work anymore for this station. 

If I setup a manual recording of a show, it wants to record from the Far Away station that has the guide data. That's the one that has the lousy signal. Not so good.

The previous guide was accurate and worked for all stations I receive.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Oy, this all makes me happy that I only subscribe to locals and my TiVoHD has not updated to Rovi yet. Hoping when that does happen my issues are few(er) given my channel list.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Noticed this last week, glad I'm not alone.

What an absolute cluster the week before Fall premieres!

I noticed when Mr. Robot wasn't in my ToDo List any longer.

And apparently I missed my recording of Atlanta, too.

Cutting the cord (and TiVo) is becoming a very attractive option...

TiVo better get its act together!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> ABC starting 09/19 is a real mess, none of the Fall Premieres are listed and the guide lists College Football every night.
> 
> EDIT: I see now Tue 09/20 - Sat 09/24 is all 24hr blocks of "To Be Announced"


I'm showing the premieres for the ABC shows here. Shield, Greys, HTGAWM, Modern family, Designated Survivor, and Quantico are all showing up for me next week to be recorded from ABC and is also in the guide. Hopefully that doesn't change since I'm not about to go old school and set up manual recordings.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aztivo said:


> your first link show Blindspot tomorrow but the Rovi guide on Tivo shows TBA. Also all FX and FXX chandles show the wonderful FX Programing from 10PM-330AM everyday. Yea thanks for that Rovi


IS this very dependent on the area? Blindspot has been in my ToDo list for over a week. And is still there on multiple TiVos as well as in the guide.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

My data remains a complete mess this morning, with significant gaps spread throughout the guide.

I have set up a few manual recordings, but it's not as simple a process as it might be as I have become so dependent on TiVo that I no longer know what day or time the vast majority of my favorite shows actually air. Add to that the fact that I am trying to catch some of the new shows, about which I know even less, and it gets even more cumbersome. Not to mention that I have other members of the family unhappy that some of their shows are being missed. 

I tend to roll with the punches on things like this, but as more time passes the frustration is mounting. And while I wish we had more information from TiVo other than "we're trying to track the problem," what I really want is a solution.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Both my Premiere boxes have been turned into bricks by the new channel 'upgrade'. First it added in over 300 non-existent channels on my antenna-only box. Support made me go through and uncheck them all in the channel dialog. Then the new program guide reported many channels as 'to be announced' and none of the 'fixes' that support provided worked. They're still there today, but now at least 50% of the channel guide is just blank.

Coming up to season premieres and my boxes can't find any OTA programs I want to record, because their listings are either To Be Announced (that's a joke) or blank.

TiVo has royally screwed over the cable cutters with this change.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BobCamp1 said:


> Tivo is now providing its own guide data. Of course it's something Tivo is doing. It's all one company. The changes made for the Tivo boxes rippled down to TV.com and TVGuide.com. They're probably not happy anymore either.


Not how it works. The transition from Gracenote to Rovi data began *before* Rovi merged with TiVo. TiVo had to release an update to their software to allow them to work with Rovi data, not the other way around.

Yes, TiVo and Rovi are now one company, but I imagine the guide data "division" is entirely separate from the division responsible for TiVo devices. As far as what we consider as TiVo is concerned, they probably still operate as if they are obtaining data from a third party company.

There's a *slight* possibility that "Rovi" is somehow tweaking their data to make it easier for "TiVo" (and again, I use those terms to refer to the separate business units for the different products) to work. I find that rather unlikely, though, although the possibility still exists. In that instance, the bad data could be an unintended consequence.

More likely, "Rovi" is just having the worst week of their lives, and it just happens to be at the same time that "TiVo" is cutting over a large number of customers to "Rovi" data.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

abqdan said:


> Both my Premiere boxes have been turned into bricks by the new channel 'upgrade'. First it added in over 300 non-existent channels on my antenna-only box. Support made me go through and uncheck them all in the channel dialog. Then the new program guide reported many channels as 'to be announced' and none of the 'fixes' that support provided worked. They're still there today, but now at least 50% of the channel guide is just blank.
> 
> Coming up to season premieres and my boxes can't find any OTA programs I want to record, because their listings are either To Be Announced (that's a joke) or blank.
> 
> TiVo has royally screwed over the cable cutters with this change.


For you, I would try repeating guided setup. It's possible, especially since you are an antenna-only customer, that the Rovi lineup may not have translated over properly for your box. Repeating Guided Setup won't affect any of your recordings, but it will have you re-select your zip code and select a correct lineup.

The fact that you got "300 non-existent channels" makes me believe that somehow either you got moved over to a cable lineup, even though you previously selected antenna-only, or that the antenna lineup you got moved to is somehow corrupt. A repeat of guided setup should correct both issues.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> IS this very dependent on the area? Blindspot has been in my ToDo list for over a week. And is still there on multiple TiVos as well as in the guide.


Very likely dependent upon the area.

Unlike the cable channels, which use the same lineup across the entire that they serve, the affiliates of the broadcast networks will have different lineups, so each affiliate will have different guide data. Bad data on one affiliate may not affect other affiliates.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It seems like "Colbert" is on the schedule for Friday now. I don't think it was yesterday. Still "TBA" in that slot for today and tomorrow.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> IS this very dependent on the area? Blindspot has been in my To Do list for over a week. And is still there on multiple TiVos as well as in the guide.


It's hard to say if it's a regional issue or a difference based on channels watched and the last changes done due to a guide update. I have no problems with Blindspot, Major Crimes, and others that have reported to gone TBA. I am like most others with TBA for some late night. Even though Kimmel is there, it's not marked as new.

I haven't had to make a "manual" recording in the classic sense. I have made manual recordings from the guide by selecting a one time recording of TBA for late night on NBC and CBS. It's strange that the TBA gets SM too. That has me scratching my head, but I don't want to start a new thread about it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jsmeeker said:


> It seems like "Colbert" is on the schedule for Friday now. I don't think it was yesterday. Still "TBA" in that slot for today and tomorrow.


If you have a 1P set for "new", check your To Do List. It's new on zap2it, not on tvguide.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Just posted this on CNET:
TiVo is a complete mess right now - rather than buying new unusable equipment, think about an alternative supplier. A DVR requires a program guide in order to record programs, and TiVo has changed their guide supplier. Users around the country are reporting that they can no longer record because of errors and missing guide data. The company is not responding about the problem. A DVR is useless without accurate guide info - and it looks like current users are heading in to the fall season with no way to record many of their favorite shows. 

However good the Bolt may be, it will be completely useless without a program guide. Currently, most of mine is blank, or says To Be Announced - and the machine can't record any of my regular shows. If you want a DVR that can't record your shows, you might consider this box - otherwise, forget it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> If you have a 1P set for "new", check your To Do List. It's new on zap2it, not on tvguide.


My One Pass is "new only" . On my TiVo, it's set to record on Friday and has the "new" bug. Is it ACTUALLY new or not new?

But regardless, I am pretty sure this was still a "TBA" listing yesterday.

Looking NEXT week, it's set to record every day. Except Thursday. Is that because of Thursday NFL game? I know last year, they had new shows on thursdays when CBS had the games. But if you forgot to pad recordings, you would miss a lot or all of the show.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe it's been mentioned in one of the threads, but has Tivo made any sort of announcement or statement regarding the major issues going on? Whether or not they are responsible for this should not matter. They need to be addressing it and explain what's going on and when it's going to be fixed. Tivo's entire existence is based on the ability to record shows and over the past week or so, many Tivo's simply aren't working.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Last night I recorded both NBC and CBS late night TBA. *Both have SM.*





JoeKustra said:


> I haven't had to make a "manual" recording in the classic sense. I have made manual recordings from the guide by selecting a one time recording of TBA for late night on NBC and CBS. *It's strange that the TBA gets SM too.* That has me scratching my head, but I don't want to start a new thread about it.


Ah-ha.... *"SM" == Skip Mode*. Had me scratching my head earlier.

Interesting. I *do* see the [SKIP] tag for my "Late Show" 'To Be Announced' recording from last night; but, unfortunately, I'd opted to set two separate manual recordings for Fallon & Meyers/Late Night, and so don't have Skip Mode for them.

Thanks for the heads-up; I'll have to make sure I just record the whole NBC TBA block as one, tonight. (Though I may set a 2nd overlapping recording for Late Night, since it doesn't appear to ever get Skip Mode tags, anyway.)


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

I Just checked via TiVo Online - my FiOS/Boston-area lineup is still full of "TBA" - no Fallon, no Colbert.

Going on 16 years with TiVo - NEVER seen anything like this before. We should be warning people not to purchase TiVos until it's fixed (and then to think twice). What a disaster - I'm surprised it's not in the news yet... Maybe too few TiVo users left for anyone to care?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> It seems like *"Colbert" is on the schedule for Friday* now. I don't think it was yesterday. *Still "TBA" in that slot for today and tomorrow*.


Heh, same here... except now "The Late Late Show with James Corden" is tagged as 'To Be Announced' for Friday...!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Heh, same here... except now "The Late Late Show with James Corden" is tagged as 'To Be Announced' for Friday...!


Bizzare. Earlier, "Corden" was always OK for me

I checked the guide data for next Thursday.

Indeed, there is an NFL game. That's on the schedule. At 10:15 PM, I have "TBA", And it lasts until 4:00 AM Friday.

Crazy.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Not how it works. The transition from Gracenote to Rovi data began *before* Rovi merged with TiVo. TiVo had to release an update to their software to allow them to work with Rovi data, not the other way around.
> 
> Yes, TiVo and Rovi are now one company, but I imagine the guide data "division" is entirely separate from the division responsible for TiVo devices. As far as what we consider as TiVo is concerned, they probably still operate as if they are obtaining data from a third party company.
> 
> ...


The divisions are still separate, but the former Rovi employees are answering direct calls from the former Tivo employees and giving them top priority. My guess is that the number of people using Rovi/Tivo guide data just jumped a lot.

I don't think it's a coincidence, as the timing is awfully suspicious and the results are too catastrophic. Maybe all the Rovi guide data people were laid off or were given notice. But I don't think there was enough time for that. I think somebody tried to fix something and made it worse. TVGuide.com has never been this bad before.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Here's an interesting data point. Channels missing in Rovi guide yield TBA in Tivo guide. Some days the channels are there, some days not. In the attached screen shots from Wednesday, 9/21 primetime for Houston:

Tivo online guide shows channels 612 (NBC) & 613 (ABC) as TBA.
Rovi guide on tvguide.com does not show channels 612 or 613.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I still have random to be announced. Comcast SE MA. Comcast guide has the show info where Tivo has TBA. 

It's odd that everything has been working fine since the change-over (for me) and then gets messed up again.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

dchesney said:


> San Antonio TWC having same problem here.....
> All TBA.
> 
> Have repeated guided set up....to no avail
> ...


Imagine setting up a TiVo Bolt for the first time after going through the Series 1 retirement deal with TiVo on the lifetime transfer offer to a Bolt.. I didn't know if I did something wrong on guided setup or my zip code on TWC isn't just updated with Rovi changes or what the hell is going on. Wife is not happy as I returned the TWC DVR (they were charging $22.25/month for it).

So I am missing channels 1-64 in my guide. All of them are saying TBA. What's that mean? Higher channels (after 100) are mostly showing data, but several in higher ranges with TBA. DO I repeat guided setup? Is it another issue with my initial setup because channels 1-64 are analog?


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

So I just talked to "Ryan" at Tivo Support. Says there are many different issues going on right now. After putting me on hold for a few minutes for "research", he confirmed that my Roamio had been "entirely" switched over to the new guide (lucky me), and, despite comments to the contrary on this forum, because [he]"does this for a living" he assured me that the vast majority of people have their problems solved by repeating guided setup. In a very small portion of cases where that doesn't work, they recommend 2 more guided setups, one for a remote zipcode (he likes 90210), and then again for your TiVo. He seemed to feel strongly that Guided Setup is the answer to everyone's problems.

I mentioned that he should pass along what a disservice TiVo is doing to itself by not commenting in this forum. That this forum contains essentially TiVo's unpaid "sales force" and they (TiVo) don't do themselves any favors by p--ing everyone off. Alternately, if they came on the forum and talked honestly about what the issue is and what they're doing to fix it, they could convert anger to support. Not sure if anyone will listen, but I tried.

Off to "Guided Setup" my Roamio into submission :-{

HDR312 -> HDTivo -> Roamio


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jeffw_00 said:


> He seemed to feel strongly that Guided Setup is the answer to everyone's problems.


 And he probably feels that will fix the holes in tvguide.com data as well right?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jeffw_00 said:


> So I just talked to "Ryan" at Tivo Support. Says there are many different issues going on right now. After putting me on hold for a few minutes for "research", he confirmed that my Roamio had been "entirely" switched over to the new guide (lucky me), and, despite comments to the contrary on this forum, because [he]"does this for a living" he assured me that the vast majority of people have their problems solved by repeating guided setup. In a very small portion of cases where that doesn't work, they recommend 2 more guided setups, one for a remote zipcode (he likes 90210), and then again for your TiVo. He seemed to feel strongly that Guided Setup is the answer to everyone's problems.
> 
> I mentioned that he should pass along what a disservice TiVo is doing to itself by not commenting in this forum. That this forum contains essentially TiVo's unpaid "sales force" and they (TiVo) don't do themselves any favors by p--ing everyone off. Alternately, if they came on the forum and talked honestly about what the issue is and what they're doing to fix it, they could convert anger to support. Not sure if anyone will listen, but I tried.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you'll be disappointed, but I expect you know that.

I'm pretty convinced that repeated Guided Setup might solve issues where the lineup is completely wrong, such as the individual upthread that reported that he had 300+ incorrect channels... but won't do jack to solve the issue when the data is incomplete, such as what the rest of us are having.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, you'll be disappointed, but I expect you know that.
> 
> I'm pretty convinced that repeated Guided Setup might solve issues where the lineup is completely wrong, such as the individual upthread that reported that he had 300+ incorrect channels... but won't do jack to solve the issue when the data is incomplete, such as what the rest of us are having.


I agree. I feel that if it's wrong on online.tivo.com, it's going to be wrong on your Tivo.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, you'll be disappointed, but I expect you know that.
> 
> I'm pretty convinced that repeated Guided Setup might solve issues where the lineup is completely wrong, such as the individual upthread that reported that he had 300+ incorrect channels... but won't do jack to solve the issue when the data is incomplete, such as what the rest of us are having.


I have no data at all for the analog portion of my TWC package (channels 1 through 64) and a handful of higher channels >100 that are TBAs also.

Last year when Microsoft changed WMC to use Rovi (with no indication that was happening at all) I found I had to choose a TWC lineup the next city over, which made no sense at the time. Maybe I need to put in their zip code and repeat guided setup again on my TiVo Bolt. The Bolts are using Rovi guide right? I sure came in the right time to setup a brand new TiVo huh? Trying to make heads or tales of this. We have not recorded a single show with the BOlt since putting it in production 2 weeks ago because shows we would record and not listed. My wife has been just tuning to channels she likes. This is no way to use a TiVo. Wishing my series 1 TiVo were to continue. Never had a problem with it in 15 years and 10 months!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I've seen some mentions that people are missing tonight's episode of Mr. Robot in the guide, replaced by USA Network Progamming. Since I have Mr. Robot in my guide, I'm wondering if it's a time zone difference. Can people post what they're seeing in the guide for tonight on USA along with their time zone?

Central

7:00 - 8:00 - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
8:00 - 9:03 - Suits
9:03 - 10:10 - Mr. Robot
10:10 - 5:00 - USA Network Programming


----------



## DallasGG (May 5, 2015)

jeffw_00 said:


> So I just talked to "Ryan" at Tivo Support. Says there are many different issues going on right now. After putting me on hold for a few minutes for "research", he confirmed that my Roamio had been "entirely" switched over to the new guide (lucky me), and, despite comments to the contrary on this forum, because [he]"does this for a living" he assured me that the vast majority of people have their problems solved by repeating guided setup. In a very small portion of cases where that doesn't work, they recommend 2 more guided setups, one for a remote zipcode (he likes 90210), and then again for your TiVo. He seemed to feel strongly that Guided Setup is the answer to everyone's problems.
> 
> I mentioned that he should pass along what a disservice TiVo is doing to itself by not commenting in this forum. That this forum contains essentially TiVo's unpaid "sales force" and they (TiVo) don't do themselves any favors by p--ing everyone off. Alternately, if they came on the forum and talked honestly about what the issue is and what they're doing to fix it, they could convert anger to support. Not sure if anyone will listen, but I tried.
> 
> ...


I noticed that the listings in the Tivo Online website match the listing on my Roamio OTA. So will a "Guided Setup" actually fix anything? Or will it still match the bad listings on the Tivo Online website?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

LoadStar said:


> More likely, "Rovi" is just having the worst week of their lives, and it just happens to be at the same time that "TiVo" is cutting over a large number of customers to "Rovi" data.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> I've seen some mentions that people are missing tonight's episode of Mr. Robot in the guide, replaced by USA Network Progamming. Since I have Mr. Robot in my guide, I'm wondering if it's a time zone difference. Can people post what they're seeing in the guide for tonight on USA along with their time zone?
> 
> Central
> 
> ...


Eastern, same as you, but an hour later. Also, _Mr. Robot_ is starting at 10:03 here.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Steve said:


> Eastern, same as you, but an hour later. Also, _Mr. Robot_ is starting at 10:03 here.


My mistake, it's 9:03 here.

I found it odd that some were saying they didn't have Mr. Robot in their guide when I did.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

jeffw_00 said:


> So I just talked to "Ryan" at Tivo Support. Says there are many different issues going on right now.


I would have hung up after listening to all that BS (which I did not repost). Most of us know more than the L1 techs...

Mine is pretty OK, except I wish they would fix the darn late nite shows!!!


----------



## jasonander (Jan 9, 2005)

Just got a reply from @TivoSupport: "We do have a fix for this currently, it's on the way to TiVo boxes right now. Should resolve within 24h."

Fingers crossed!


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

jeffw_00 said:


> Going on 16 years with TiVo - NEVER seen anything like this before. We should be warning people not to purchase TiVos until it's fixed (and then to think twice). What a disaster - I'm surprised it's not in the news yet... Maybe too few TiVo users left for anyone to care?


Not to minimize the current situation, but 16 years of good functionality before having a significant problem seems like a pretty solid track-record to me.

Yes, I hope they get it fixed fast (this week). But I am prepared to start setting up manual recordings for our shows as the fall seasons starts next week. I won't enjoy doing that (extra work, unlabeled shows in My-Shows, etc), but I'll live.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I really don't want to redo guided setup and have to go through the hundreds of channels to uncheck all the crap that Comcast adds to our package! Our channel line-up never was messed up as far as I can tell, but the current guide data is a hot mess.

It is strange that this doesn't effect every episode of a show, or every show on a given channel. There is no real pattern that I can see.

One thing I tried was to select a "to be announced" time slot and view "upcoming episodes" in the Tivo app. That gave me like seven pages of goofed up time slots to check over. Some channels did not even have correct time slots. The Weather Channel for instance had three entries all for 4 am and "to be announced"....with no other time slots even shown.

So is the consensus to not run guided setup and not force a connection to the Tivo server and just wait? I can't see how taking the time to report every individual instance to Tivo will help in any way.

On a related note regarding submitting problems. I saw people were submitting channel lineup issues to Rovi/Tivo after the guide data switch over. Is there also a way to report shows that are now consistently missing original air dates or "new" flags? Some shows are trying to record the same episode three or four times a day because of this ever since the guide switch over. Not a top priority at the moment obviously. Just wondering if they would actually do anything about it at a later date.

*EDIT: Sorry, just saw earlier post ..."Just got a reply from @TivoSupport: "We do have a fix for this currently, it's on the way to TiVo boxes right now. Should resolve within 24h."

Probably should have refreshed my window before replying! This is good news I hope.*


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Not how it works. The transition from Gracenote to Rovi data began *before* Rovi merged with TiVo. TiVo had to release an update to their software to allow them to work with Rovi data, not the other way around. Yes, TiVo and Rovi are now one company, but I imagine the guide data "division" is entirely separate from the division responsible for TiVo devices. As far as what we consider as TiVo is concerned, they probably still operate as if they are obtaining data from a third party company. There's a *slight* possibility that "Rovi" is somehow tweaking their data to make it easier for "TiVo" (and again, I use those terms to refer to the separate business units for the different products) to work. I find that rather unlikely, though, although the possibility still exists. In that instance, the bad data could be an unintended consequence. More likely, "Rovi" is just having the worst week of their lives, and it just happens to be at the same time that "TiVo" is cutting over a large number of customers to "Rovi" data.


Lineup changes and adding OAD to programs are happening on the rovi side. You can see that by looking at tvguide or tv.com.

It is by no means a stretch to think that other changes are happening on the rovi side to make TiVo work better.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

cherry ghost said:


> I've seen some mentions that people are missing tonight's episode of Mr. Robot in the guide, replaced by USA Network Progamming. Since I have Mr. Robot in my guide, I'm wondering if it's a time zone difference. Can people post what they're seeing in the guide for tonight on USA along with their time zone?
> 
> Central
> 
> ...



8:00 - 9:00 - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
9:00 - 10:03 - Suits
10:03 - 11:10 - Mr. Robot
11:10 - 6:00 - USA Network Programming
and btw, CNBC is CNBC Programming from 11:00-1:00am

My Zip is 19075; Verizon Fios; Montgomery County Line, part of Philly market (all the channels are exactly the same except for what Local/Public access channels we have, like local school channels and such)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Where/how exactly are you seeing OAD on those sites?


I'm not. I was speaking generally about fixes to the data. I doubt TiVo is adding them.

ETA. The OAD is on the TV Guide app on the iPhone, when it exists.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

LoadStar said:


> I just wish there was something that we could do to help TiVo get this resolved quicker... whether it's testing something, or providing additional data points, or something.
> 
> It'd also be nice if TiVo would have *someone* in here keeping us posted, or at least saying "Yup, we know about this, we're working on it."


TiVo is taking on water, and employees are busy manning the pumps. When I was in the Navy I saw a sign over someone's desk that said (paraphrasing slightly):

It is the duty of every good manager to anticipate all problems, plan appropriate solutions, and act quickly to implement those solutions when the need arises; however, when you're up to your ass in alligators, it's hard to remember that your original objective was to drain the swamp.

That example may not be environmentally correct these days, but it illustrates how priorities can change. I suspect that many TiVo employees are operating in that mode right now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jasonander said:


> Just got a reply from @TivoSupport: "We do have a fix for this currently, it's on the way to TiVo boxes right now. Should resolve within 24h."


I forced a service connection and the late night talk show TBAs have been replaced by apparently accurate information; however, none of the shows were flagged for recording, possibly owing to missing air date info(?).

I resorted to setting individual recordings, for now.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, I see @TiVoSupport acknowledges the problem is "in the backend, needs to be distributed" and that it should be fixed today. Let's cross our fingers and hope.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm not even gonna bother running through my OnePass list to see what else I may be missing. I'm worried that if something looks OK today, it could get jacked up tomorrow.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

L David Matheny said:


> TiVo is taking on water, and employees are busy manning the pumps. When I was in the Navy I saw a sign over someone's desk that said (paraphrasing slightly):
> 
> It is the duty of every good manager to anticipate all problems, plan appropriate solutions, and act quickly to implement those solutions when the need arises; however, when you're up to your ass in alligators, it's hard to remember that your original objective was to drain the swamp.
> 
> That example may not be environmentally correct these days, but it illustrates how priorities can change. I suspect that many TiVo employees are operating in that mode right now.


That's just it. The alligators have been sitting there for 14 months, completely ignored. Everybody and his brother knew about all these issues way back then. EXACTLY the same thing happened with Rovi and WMC. I posted exactly how this would go down 3 months ago when we first heard about the merger. EVERYTHING that happened with WMC has also happened with Tivo. They simply chose to ignore all the overwhelming evidence of Rovi's incompetence. Neither Tivo nor Rovi has any excuses. It's likely that Rovi simply lied about the quality of their guide data, and Tivo bought it hook, line and sinker without doing a reality check. Now they're paying the price.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

DallasGG said:


> I noticed that the listings in the Tivo Online website match the listing on my Roamio OTA. So will a "Guided Setup" actually fix anything? Or will it still match the bad listings on the Tivo Online website?


TiVo Online just shows the lineup you have selected on your TiVo. So if the TiVo is using a wrong lineup, so will TiVo Online. Running guided setup would only be beneficial if there is a better lineup available to you. Even then, just telling people to run guided setup is extremely misleading. If you don't say "No" when it asks you to verify a channel in your lineup, you will never be given the option to select a different lineup.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

So TiVo/Rovi added back NBC's late night shows with proper episode numbers. That is all and good except it is missing the OAD! My OnePass will not even record it. Geez, can Rovi get anything right?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

In my case, Tivo online shows correct information for NBC and CBS on Monday and Tuesday. My Tivo's show TBA as does TV Guide.com


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just forced a update and after a LONG download, it appears to be fixed!!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> In my case, Tivo online shows correct information for NBC and CBS on Monday and Tuesday. My Tivo's show TBA as does TV Guide.com


Be prepared. Some of the shows are still missing OADs.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

So I only have 54 instances of "To Be Announced" in my guide after the update. Yay?


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

I've dealt with this sort of database problem many times in my career (17 years of database maintenance /administration), although not anything to do with tv guide listings. 

My initial impression seeing the "X Network Programming", and TBAs on my Tivo is that this is the default fallback entry when no data is present in the database. And something similar happened to the 24 hour long TBA, but something slightly different happened to the Tonight Show, etc. slightly shorter blocks. 

My belief is that Tivo has taken control of the Rovi data, and is massaging it to add things like Original Air Date, and that this newly Tivo-controlled data was propagated to tvguide.com, not the other way around. 

I suspect that the Tivo employees are "in trouble" for this screw up, since they messed it up, by trying to make the Rovi data work on Tivos more like the Gracenote data had been working. 

I've seen this exact thing happen dozens of times, and have similar consequences when an unbeknownst/forgotten system got impacted by changes we were making to data that we didn't even know they were still using. 

This will get fixed. Having media attention on it will make it happen faster, but hopefully still accurately.


----------



## mangochutney (Apr 7, 2015)

mdavej said:


> That's just it. The alligators have been sitting there for 14 months, completely ignored. Everybody and his brother knew about all these issues way back then. EXACTLY the same thing happened with Rovi and WMC. I posted exactly how this would go down 3 months ago when we first heard about the merger. EVERYTHING that happened with WMC has also happened with Tivo. They simply chose to ignore all the overwhelming evidence of Rovi's incompetence. Neither Tivo nor Rovi has any excuses. It's likely that Rovi simply lied about the quality of their guide data, and Tivo bought it hook, line and sinker without doing a reality check. Now they're paying the price.


Perhaps they really don't care and will let the TiVo hardware market just flounder and die, slowly.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mangochutney said:


> Perhaps they really don't care and will let the TiVo hardware market just flounder and die, slowly.


Possibly. But I think it's more due to incompetence. I don't think any company would purposely tarnish its own brand if it could help it. I think Tivo didn't fully comprehend who they were getting in bed with.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

mangochutney said:


> Perhaps they really don't care and will let the TiVo hardware market just flounder and die, slowly.


Perhaps that's the whole point of why this happened. I have the feeling from my experience that we've been watching an internal political battle between departments. Some people don't like change.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

mdavej said:


> I think Tivo didn't fully comprehend who they were getting in bed with.


The people who made the decision might not have cared. Maybe they just wanted to get the money then jump and pull the ripcord on their parachute.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

bigguy126 said:


> Just forced a update and after a LONG download, it appears to be fixed!!


Just forced one too...something is definitely happening. Super long "Loading" phase


----------



## dchesney (Jul 2, 2005)

Some of my late night TBA appear to be corrected!! 

Let's hope this is on its way to everyone!! 

Thanks Tivo!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

FitzAusTex said:


> My belief is that Tivo has taken control of the Rovi data, and is massaging it to add things like Original Air Date, and that this newly Tivo-controlled data was propagated to tvguide.com, not the other way around.


I don't know if they've taken control but it looks like Tivo is getting the data first since I just saw improvements on the Tivo app that have not shown up on TV.com or TV Guide yet.



FitzAusTex said:


> I suspect that the Tivo employees are "in trouble" for this screw up, since they messed it up, by trying to make the Rovi data work on Tivos more like the Gracenote data had been working.


Fully agree here. I was making that point when the switchover started. Rovi data (good or bad) is NOT Gracenote data and Tivo (and Tivo users) have depended on Gracenote's data, definitions and standards to customize the environment (Tivo's scheduler and guide and search; users wishlists) and those things have to adjust to some degree. The data, even if perfect on both ends, is different.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

brandenwan said:


> Just forced one too...something is definitely happening. Super long "Loading" phase


Mine just finished and it appears the "holes" in programming are gone...at least the ones that stuck out. I will give it a thorough looksy and report back..


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mangochutney said:


> Perhaps they really don't care and will let the TiVo hardware market just flounder and die, slowly.


This is not hardware. This is the core of what Tivo does. You know, that growing MSO business. And it is also the core of what Rovi does. It is just getting exposed (WMC was a hobby.)

You think Rovi doesn't want to replace Gracenote and take all that business?

What is left if this goes belly up? A streaming box? All the products that seem to be coming have to do with program data. Guide, streaming, etc. That is exactly what is failing right now.

Not the hardware.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FitzAusTex said:


> This will get fixed. Having media attention on it will make it happen faster, but hopefully still accurately.


*IS* there media attention on these failures? As of Sunday, Dave Zatz had pronounced in a ZNF comment that the Rovi data migration had been very much a success! (link)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

As of my last connection at 2:50pm EST today, the TBA holes I noticed last night are filled now - including late night (Colbert, etc) and Mr. Robot tonight.


----------



## sweh (Jul 23, 2005)

brandenwan said:


> Mine just finished and it appears the "holes" in programming are gone...at least the ones that stuck out. I will give it a thorough looksy and report back..


Same here (Verizon FIOS, NJ). Large data load and now the guide looks better. Channels that had gaps or massive "$FOO Programming" now have real data. Historical data for BBC America still shows wrong episode titles, but I don't care about that


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

Update took care of the 'to be announced' but looking at my local CW channel the listings are all wrong. The listings at zap2it are correct.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Yup, just connected awhile ago with a very long load time and Mr.Robot is back showing in the guide and shows as scheduled to record. FTWD is also showing as set to record.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Since the TBA problem (not the quality problem) is getting fixed so quickly, it means they broke something pretty simple in the data stream somewhere.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Same here. Cablevision, NY. All this week's _Colbert _TBA's now show correct show name and cast info. Next week the show name is there, but descriptions are generic. Baby steps, I guess.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steve said:


> Same here. Cablevision, NY. All this week's _Colbert _TBA's now show correct show name and cast info. Next week the show name is there, but descriptions are generic. Baby steps, I guess.


Hey, if the data is generic a week out then it populates as you get closer, that works just fine. I have had that for shows like Teen Titans Go! and other shows even with Gracenote. It would fix itself within a few days. It was annoying that the todo list was populated with a bunch of junk but if there were no conflicts, I didn't really care.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Still "TBA" stuff on my TiVo. Haven't checked to see if it has made a "call" recently. Do not plan to force one either.

As far as patterns, one thing I do notice is that it seems that many of the "TBA" stuff is talk shows. Not just the late night ones, but also the daytime syndicated ones. Right now, local Fox and NBC show "TBA" both are showing day time talk shows.


----------



## mangochutney (Apr 7, 2015)

^ they were probably referring to the routing table changes from Gracenote to Rovi :/


----------



## blm (Mar 28, 2005)

@TivoSupport tweeted me they were pushing out fixes, and I just looked, and things look *much* better, maybe even perfect. Everything I'd normally record tonight is back on my To Do List, and scrolling through the guide I don't see any TBAs at all. I'm not at my TiVo so can't check when it last updated (unless that's doable somehow in the web interface?) but my listings were totally @!$% last night and seem fine now (1:43PM PDT).

I'm on Comcast in the Seattle area.

Brian


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Hey, if the data is generic a week out then it populates as you get closer, that works just fine. I have had that for shows like Teen Titans Go! and other shows even with Gracenote. It would fix itself within a few days. It was annoying that the todo list was populated with a bunch of junk but if there were no conflicts, I didn't really care.


This week's late night shows are still missing OAD information. And because it is not generic listings they can't be recorded as New. This is hardly a good solution.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Not at home but the guide data on Tivo Online does look a lot better. Now it's just a question of getting the data to my TiVo... did I mention that a bunch of us with Premieres are having trouble connecting? @TiVoSupport's big suggestion was to "refresh" my network settings by saving the same settings again.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> This week's late night shows are still missing OAD information. And because it is not generic listings they can't be recorded as New. This is hardly a good solution.


Did you read what I wrote? I said if since I was responding to someone who had specific data for this week but generic for next.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rainwater said:


> This week's late night shows are still missing OAD information. And because it is not generic listings they can't be recorded as New. This is hardly a good solution.


Not having OAD did manage to make duplicate 1P for me. But nothing in the To Do List. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Did you read what I wrote? I said if since I was responding to someone who had specific data for this week but generic for next.


Yes. Like I said when the current week's data is wrong it hardly matters when the generic data starts.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Yes. Like I said when the current week's data is wrong it hardly matters when the generic data starts.


Typically when data is not generic it has the OAD from what I have seen.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Typically when data is not generic it has the OAD from what I have seen.


Not the late night shows that the poster was referring to. Just look at the Tonight Show. Not a single one has OAD information. Despite the "New" tag, you can't record them set to "New" only. In many ways, you are more likely to get a OnePass to work with the generic data on the late night show. Perhaps that will be their strategy going forward since they obviously can't handle daily shows.


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

blm said:


> @TivoSupport tweeted me they were pushing out fixes, and I just looked, and things look *much* better, maybe even perfect. Everything I'd normally record tonight is back on my To Do List, and scrolling through the guide I don't see any TBAs at all. I'm not at my TiVo so can't check when it last updated (unless that's doable somehow in the web interface?) but my listings were totally @!$% last night and seem fine now (1:43PM PDT).
> 
> I'm on Comcast in the Seattle area.
> 
> Brian


I am out of town for awhile but I hope the Seattle lineup for PAC-12 (Ch628) now matches what they are showing. Last week the guide listed PAC-12WA and was actually showing PAC-12Network.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mblloyd said:


> I am out of town for awhile but I hope the Seattle lineup for PAC-12 (Ch628) now matches what they are showing. Last week the guide listed PAC-12WA and was actually showing PAC-12Network.


Do you have access to tivo.com or a smartphone tivo app. that guide data usually matches the box pretty well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine seems to have cleared up after a forced call. Hopefully this was a one time glitch and wont ever happen again. Screwed up all my recording over the last couple days.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

After a forced connection at 4pm PDT, my issues appear to be all fixed.

My To Do List looks correct and I have deleted the Manual recordings I had set-up.

ABC now lists all the Fall Premieres next week.

CBS is showing TBA for Sun 9/25 & Mon 9/26 Primetime, so I will have to watch that.

Fox, NBC, ABC also show TBA for Mon 9/26 Primetime


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine is OK now too as far as I can tell. Everything is there in my To Do list as it should be. Mine connected 2 times on its own about 4 hours apart today.


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

akaussie said:


> Update took care of the 'to be announced' but looking at my local CW channel the listings are all wrong. The listings at zap2it are correct.


I've got an active case open on my OTA CW and related affiliate stations on the same frequency with wrong guide data. Basically sub channel 1 and sub channel 3 have guide data of unknown origin. Sub channel 2 has the guide data sub channel 1 is supposed to have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

samccfl99 said:


> I would have hung up after listening to all that BS (which I did not repost). Most of us know more than the L1 techs...
> 
> Mine is pretty OK, except I wish they would fix the darn late nite shows!!!


Sorry, but the late night shows have been screwed for over a year. Windows Media Center (WMC) had the same issue switching over last year. There would always be a generic show description, until possibly a day or so before airing. Probably half the time, my WMC would get the guest lineup before air time.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

I had generic late night show guide data, as well as generic "Justice Network Programming" and "Escape Programming" for those two channels. I've been running this way for 2 or 3 days now. I just went into settings>network>"connect to TiVo service". After running that, my data is corrected. I now have listings for those two channels also. I do notice that Fallon shows a generic listing for next Monday 9/19. If that does not auto-update by the weekend, I may need to run "reconnect to TiVo service" again. Constant guide updates were required for WMC after changing to Rovi. I foresee also needing to perform constant guide updates on my TiVo, using this method.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> After a forced connection at 4pm PDT, my issues appear to be all fixed. My To Do List looks correct and I have deleted the Manual recordings I had set-up. ABC now lists all the Fall Premieres next week. CBS is showing TBA for Sun 9/25 & Mon 9/26 Primetime, so I will have to watch that. Fox, NBC, ABC also show TBA for Mon 9/26 Primetime


Hmm. All of mine filled in with my download about an hour later.


----------



## hockeyamd (Aug 22, 2015)

My tba are filled yet Colbert or Fallon are not on the to do list


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hockeyamd said:


> My tba are filled yet Colbert or Fallon are not on the to do list


 That takes some time to populate. Give it until the morning. If it is missing tonight, do a recording for them.

Or you may have to make it new and repeats.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> That takes some time to populate. Give it until the morning. If it is missing tonight, do a recording for them.
> 
> Or you may have to make it new and repeats.


You have to make it New & Repeats. OAD doesn't exist for most late night shows right now.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

It's definitely better. I still see some TBA's in the guide. My Premiere is still having intermittent connection problems (my internet is fine).

I found a season pass that needed re-creating -- Once Upon a Time.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

al_wilson2 said:


> I had generic late night show guide data, as well as generic "Justice Network Programming" and "Escape Programming" for those two channels. I've been running this way for 2 or 3 days now. I just went into settings>network>"connect to TiVo service". After running that, my data is corrected. I now have listings for those two channels also. I do notice that Fallon shows a generic listing for next Monday 9/19. If that does not auto-update by the weekend, I may need to run "reconnect to TiVo service" again. Constant guide updates were required for WMC after changing to Rovi. I foresee also needing to perform constant guide updates on my TiVo, using this method.


The "Justice Central" network has just had generic "Justice Central" program blocks since it first appeared in my Rovi lineup (over a year ago?). I mentioned it in one of the threads here a week or so ago and a day or two later, the entire lineup had individual episodes with episode specific info (ESI) for the first time ever!

But that only lasted about 12 days, when all episodes lost ESI. Now it appears that this channel has ESI again. Let see how long it lasts this time.

Note that this matches the experience that was had with other channels after the WMC migration to Rovi.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

Some of the key TBAs I was watching are now correctly populated with the show, and (after giving it a few hours) my various season-passes have picked up these shows which are now showing in the to-do list. I'm not suggesting everything is fixed, but the ones I was watching (and preparing to add a manual program for) are OK.


----------



## bgc (Jan 13, 2008)

Many of the random TBA's and "Programming" listings seem to be getting fixed for me as well.

One station that had really old schedule info seems to be fixed, but a channel that had been previously moved is still listed in the old channel and another channel (which is a subchannel of the local CBS affiliate) is still showing schedule info for the main network and not the subchannel as it should.

BGC


----------



## glugglug (Sep 8, 2010)

Expect this *AND WORSE* to be a frequent occurrence.

Rovi guide data for the past year is the reason most remaining Windows Media Center users are now using EPG123 and paying for SchedulesDirect guide data.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

glugglug said:


> Expect this AND WORSE to be a frequent occurrence.


Why? Because user experiences with a non-supported tool?

Rovi is TiVo now. New game. Let's see what happens.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Late Show with Stephen Colbert is in my guide for tonight. However, it was NOT marked to record. It is a new episode. Had to set a manual recording for tonight (with padding) and again for tomorrow. Next week's shows are still set to record automatically. 

I have not looked through other places where I was seeing "TBA". I think 'Colbert' was the only show that was actually giving me issues.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

jsmeeker said:


> Late Show with Stephen Colbert is in my guide for tonight. However, it was NOT marked to record. It is a new episode. Had to set a manual recording for tonight (with padding) and again for tomorrow. Next week's shows are still set to record automatically.
> 
> I have not looked through other places where I was seeing "TBA". I think 'Colbert' was the only show that was actually giving me issues.


All the TBA are still missing the OAD (original air date) so they won't record automatically unless you set them manually.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

trailmix said:


> All the TBA are still missing the OAD (original air date) so they won't record automatically unless you set them manually.


They aren't "TBA" any more. They actually have the name of the show. They even have details on who will be on the show. It even has the "NEW" bug on the guide (though know TiVo doesn't actually use that to determine if it's new). Its marked as Season 2 episode 8 for tonight.

NExt week looks OK. Stuff is set to record. But no details in the guide. No Season 2 Episode whatever. Oddly, it thinks these episodes are actually on my TiVo. It's set to "new only" so, if it REALLY thought it was the same episode, it ought not to record.

But whatever, as long as it's marked to record (double check box) I am satisfied.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> NExt week looks OK.


Of course, this week looked OK last week. Rovi PTSD.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Of course, this week looked OK last week. Rovi PTSD.


I guess so. I never really look out in advance that much. But your point is well taken. That's why I wasn't going to spend too much time looking at my OnePasses and checking to see if there were new episodes that I was missing. Figured with so much in flux, it would be a waste of time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> They aren't "TBA" any more. They actually have the name of the show. They even have details on who will be on the show. It even has the "NEW" bug on the guide (though know TiVo doesn't actually use that to determine if it's new). Its marked as Season 2 episode 8 for tonight. NExt week looks OK. Stuff is set to record. But no details in the guide. No Season 2 Episode whatever. Oddly, it thinks these episodes are actually on my TiVo. It's set to "new only" so, if it REALLY thought it was the same episode, it ought not to record. But whatever, as long as it's marked to record (double check box) I am satisfied.


Next week will drop off as data gets populated. It appears if no OAD with data, TiVo thinks it is a rerun.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> Late Show with Stephen Colbert is in my guide for tonight. However, it was NOT marked to record. It is a new episode. Had to set a manual recording for tonight (with padding) and again for tomorrow. Next week's shows are still set to record automatically.
> 
> I have not looked through other places where I was seeing "TBA". I think 'Colbert' was the only show that was actually giving me issues.


I had something somewhat similar happen earlier in the week for The Tonight Show...
In my situation, I was setup to only record starting with season 3... however they are now listing all the shows as a single season. For this reason it did not record for 2 nights... (good thing I have Hulu) then all of a sudden I got TBA on it for one night. I stayed up and watched it, and found that it recorded anyway. The interesting thing is when I went back the next day, the recording did not say TBA, but rather had the show info. I believe it was generic info without specifics of that episode, but I found it interesting none the less.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

adessmith said:


> I had something somewhat similar happen earlier in the week for The Tonight Show... In my situation, I was setup to only record starting with season 3... however they are now listing all the shows as a single season. For this reason it did not record for 2 nights... (good thing I have Hulu) then all of a sudden I got TBA on it for one night. I stayed up and watched it, and found that it recorded anyway. The interesting thing is when I went back the next day, the recording did not say TBA, but rather had the show info. I believe it was generic info without specifics of that episode, but I found it interesting none the less.


Tonight's tonight show says season 3


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Please call or email Tivo support and complain--make your voice heard. Rovi Guide data sucks. This is unacceptable.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Next week will drop off as data gets populated. It appears if no OAD with data, TiVo thinks it is a rerun.


All I know is that right now, next week's "Late Shows" are set to record. No detailed data like who is on. And I can't seem to find an OAD/ But I haven't dug into it deeper.

Though I DO sort of expect more data to populate into next week's schedule. I never really look at these descriptions in advance anyway, so I can't say what's normally there in advance or how it normally looks with OAD, season and episode number, etc.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

glugglug said:


> Expect this *AND WORSE* to be a frequent occurrence.
> 
> 
> TonyD79 said:
> ...


Agree. TiVo has clearly been working hard at fixing the problems. And after 16 years of the same guide, it's not unrealistic to expect some issues. The latest "TBA" problem was a PITA. And no idea where it came from. But within a couple days, they pushed out the fix.

I'm confident we'll have more problems. And confident TiVo will continue to whack-a-mole. And before long, we'll be on to the next forum hot button.


----------



## mangochutney (Apr 7, 2015)

I said this before: the problem is at source when the data is created by whoever wherever. There is a large disparity between collation and accurate population to distribution. It's right at source where this stuff has to be worked on rather than a TiVo team patching bad data as best they can forever more.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Agree. TiVo has clearly been working hard at fixing the problems. And after 16 years of the same guide, it's not unrealistic to expect some issues. The latest "TBA" problem was a PITA. And no idea where it came from. But within a couple days, they pushed out the fix.
> 
> I'm confident we'll have more problems. And confident TiVo will continue to whack-a-mole. And before long, we'll be on to the next forum hot button.


you left out a few of important points - the guide and pass recordings are basic functions, not simply bugs. a lot of recordings will be missed, and users will constantly be forced to find other sources for programs that don't re-air. those who expect their shows to be recorded as planned must follow behind tivo daily, as there is no telling when the last screw-up will be fixed, or the next screw-up might happen.

it's sucks subscribing to a service you can no longer trust or depend on for basic functions, and we're probably talking months, not weeks.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mangochutney said:


> I said this before: the problem is at source when the data is created by whoever wherever. There is a large disparity between collation and accurate population to distribution. It's right at source where this stuff has to be worked on rather than a TiVo team patching bad data as best they can forever more.


But legacy TiVo isn't patching. The fixes are finding themselves in TV guide and tv.com. That says either they have changed the flow or the origination of the data is getting repaired. If it is patchwork or systemic, we can't tell at this point.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

This is pretty condescending. The WMC users had the same issues a year ago that you are experiencing now. It wasn't the tool but the data source. Users submitted the issues to Microsoft and Rovi and Rovi ignored most of them or has been unable to fix them. If anything, the WMC users were more motivated than the Tivo users to get the data fixed since they couldn't rely on Microsoft to act on their behalf. It wasn't until much later that EPG123 was developed to overcome the Rovi issues and use the original Tribune/Gracenote data.

The heart of the matter is that Rovi has issues with its data source and hasn't put a lot of effort into fixing it. I think the main reason for this is that their main customers are the large broadcasters/satellite providers. These customers don't care about sub-channels, repeaters, and accurate mapping of zipcode to OTA channel lineups which effect individual customers or local cable companies. If Rovi wanted to put in the effort to clean up their database, they've had over a year to do so with WMC users to provide feedback. They might be forced to do some work now since Tivo has a retail business with individual customers but I think we're still more of an annoyance that came with the merger/purchase. They really just wanted the patents.



TonyD79 said:


> Why? Because user experiences with a non-supported tool?
> 
> Rovi is TiVo now. New game. Let's see what happens.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Nothing condescending. In fact, it is condescending to claim that WMC users know more which is what was implied by the first post. 

WMC users may have been motivated but they had no leverage. The tool was deprecated. Who is rovi going to react more to, a huge part of their own company or what amounted to hobbyists in the industry? 

It is it condescending to say WMC users are hobbyists. They is how it looks. Far from mainstream using a tool they went away relatively quickly. 

The magnitude of importance is different. That is reality. And the landscape has changed with the rovi/TiVo merger. More reality.

And absolute nonsense that they only want the patents. There is good business with MSOs in place and they just announced new hardware.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Tonight's tonight show says season 3


It didn't until yesterday. Before it didn't have a season at all and used a continuous episode count. The update yesterday fixed it so now it matches other sources and doesn't mess up sorting in the My Shows list.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> It didn't until yesterday. Before it didn't have a season at all and used a continuous episode count. The update yesterday fixed it so now it matches other sources and doesn't mess up sorting in the My Shows list.


We have to see if things clear up as they get closer or this is a one time improvement.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Rovi/Tivo now has lots of customers who can "vote with their feet" at the end of any monthly/annual billing cycle. Back in the 80s, Lee Iacocca used to say "if we don't sell min-vans, we don't eat". Hopefully the retail revenue flow is sufficient at Rovi for them to say "if we don't get the guide right, we don't eat". If so, things should get better. If not, anyone want to buy a Roamio? :-}


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> We have to see if things clear up as they get closer or this is a one time improvement.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


yup

The initial transition went OK for me. Less than a full day of being down without real guide data.

it seems like for some reasons, something was goofy with data for THIS week.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> you left out a few of important points - the guide and pass recordings are basic functions, not simply bugs.
> 
> it's sucks subscribing to a service you can no longer trust or depend on for basic functions, and we're probably talking months, not weeks.


I didn't leave anything out. I said they have problems, but I also said they are fixing them.

What is it that will take months? How can you know it will take months? You don't. So your word "probably" was pulled out of thin air.

The TBA problem was acknowledged, solved and pushed out within 2 days. We all would prefer it never existed, but they solved it quickly.

Months.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I didn't leave anything out. I said they have problems, but I also said they are fixing them.
> 
> What is it that will take months? How can you know it will take months? You don't. So your word "probably" was pulled out of thin air.
> 
> ...


I predict it will take months to fix many of the problems, if they are fixed at all. I don't think Rovi even has people that know how to fix many of the problems. If they did, why aren't they fixed already? It's not like TiVo is their first customer. These are not issues specific to the TiVo service, they are basic issues about having accurate data.

Yes, I know Rovi and TiVo are part of the same company now, but that is irrelevant. They either have the incentive to fix the problems or they don't, only time will tell.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

astrohip said:


> What is it that will take months? How can you know it will take months? You don't. So your word "probably" was pulled out of thin air.
> 
> Months.


Your track record of calling this Rovi switchover versus us WMC user's isn't very good. We've been 100% correct, and you've been 0% correct.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10883353

So knowing what we know about Rovi's staff at the data center (small) and a ballpark idea of the amount of data that's missing or incorrect, then, yes, it "probably" will take months, if they even bother to try to fix it at all.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

This whole mess certainly doesn't instill any confidence in me about the future of TiVo service, particularly given the similarities to ongoing problems that WMC users have experienced since their switch to Rovi guide data.

Those who think that Rovi will be super-motivated now to fix these sorts of data problems because they've merged with TiVo are, I think, exaggerating in their minds the importance of that merger (the results of which won't even be reflected in how the company actually operates for several months, anyhow). As others have said, Rovi wanted this deal because of TiVo's patents. Both companies have reputations as patent trolls. As a company already partnering with MSOs, I'm sure Rovi saw that growing part of TiVo's business as dovetailing with theirs, and therefore a second reason to merge, but I'd also bet they see us retail TiVo subscribers as a minor nuisance to be endured.

If deficiencies with Rovi guide data haven't jeopardized their contracts with big MSOs in the past, I'm doubtful that complaints (or dropped subscriptions) from retail TiVo users will finally be the spark to light a fire under them and get them to fix their data. Hopefully I'm wrong though and the past couple of weeks have just been initial flukes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Space said:


> I predict it will take months to fix many of the problems, if they are fixed at all. I don't think Rovi even has people that know how to fix many of the problems. If they did, why aren't they fixed already? It's not like TiVo is their first customer. These are not issues specific to the TiVo service, they are basic issues about having accurate data. Yes, I know Rovi and TiVo are part of the same company now, but that is irrelevant. They either have the incentive to fix the problems or they don't, only time will tell.


Who demanded the kind of depth and accuracy of data from rovi before TiVo? Don't say WMC because they didn't have any leverage.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> As others have said, Rovi wanted this deal because of TiVo's patents. Both companies have reputations as patent trolls. As a company already partnering with MSOs, I'm sure Rovi saw that growing part of TiVo's business as dovetailing with theirs, and therefore a second reason to merge, but I'd also bet they see us retail TiVo subscribers as a minor nuisance to be endured.


I am tired of this. We know no such thing no matter how much any media watchers or anyone speculates.

If they are buying Tivo for its patents, why did they introduce the Bolt+?

They have a real business is supplying MSOs with Tivos, so they are going to chuck that whole business away.

A mis-reading of not wanting to MANUFACTURE their own hardware has gotten blown into the land of pure speculation and tin-hat-ville.

And anyone stating it as fact is just FUD.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I am tired of this. We know no such thing no matter how much any media watchers or anyone speculates.
> 
> If they are buying Tivo for its patents, why did they introduce the Bolt+?
> 
> ...


You do understand that the Bolt+ has exactly ZERO to do with Rovi, right? The merger just closed a week ago. A week. When large companies merge, it takes months for them to actually join together. Dave Zatz, whose blog has followed TiVo more closely than any source I know for years now, predicts we won't see the impact of the merger on TiVo's product plans for 12 months.

And hasn't Rovi been in the business of supplying guide data (and other metadata) to MSOs with millions of subs directly for years now? Why does the addition of a few tier 2 MSOs served by TiVo (RCN, Suddenlink, etc.) suddenly change everything for them in terms of the required quality of their guide data?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> I didn't leave anything out. I said they have problems, but I also said they are fixing them.
> 
> Months.


roll your eyes out of your head, but tivo already had months to get this right the first time and they failed, so, tell me, who's expectations are more realistic?

i have several more unreported issues i've noticed, but will simply deal with until tivo can provide passes that record and accurate guide data.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Having been in a few takeovers, it's true that it will be several months before Rovi imparts any new marching orders on TiVo. It will happen though. What TiVo is doing a year from now will define their actual priorities going forward.

One comment from the TiVo rep that I talked to - I asked if they had ever heard of Pilot programs, he said that they had Beta tested without incident, but that they HAD to switch everyone over this week. Probably because the merger closed?

/j


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

astrohip said:


> Agree. TiVo has clearly been working hard at fixing the problems. And after 16 years of the same guide, it's not unrealistic to expect some issues. The latest "TBA" problem was a PITA. And no idea where it came from. But within a couple days, they pushed out the fix.
> 
> I'm confident we'll have more problems. And confident TiVo will continue to whack-a-mole. And before long, we'll be on to the next forum hot button.


TBA is not a technical glitch, where they are pushing out a fix. TBA is simply a generic placeholder, when Rovi has not yet received programming information for that timeslot. When the Tivo (or even WMC) downloads the program guide for a week or two out, that TBA is downloaded since Rovi has not received listings yet. The TBA is then not replaced on the box until guide data is downloaded again. Similarly, late shows have generic data instead of a list of guests. Try it. Keep an eye on the Monday 9/19 showing of the Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon. It currently does not have a guest lineup. It will continue that way until *BOTH *Rovi has acquired an updated listing AND the TiVo box has updated the guide. This has been an issue for well over a year on WMC. It will continue to be an issue on TiVo until Rovi improves its ability to acquire listings in a timely manner (such as a week or two out) *OR *sends an update to force TiVo boxes to update the guide daily.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jeffw_00 said:


> One comment from the TiVo rep that I talked to - I asked if they had ever heard of Pilot programs, he said that they had Beta tested without incident, but that they HAD to switch everyone over this week. Probably because the merger closed?


The contract with Gracenote ended so they had to switch quickly. They had no alternative.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Space said:


> The "Justice Central" network has just had generic "Justice Central" program blocks since it first appeared in my Rovi lineup (over a year ago?). I mentioned it in one of the threads here a week or so ago and a day or two later, the entire lineup had individual episodes with episode specific info (ESI) for the first time ever!
> 
> But that only lasted about 12 days, when all episodes lost ESI. Now it appears that this channel has ESI again. Let see how long it lasts this time.
> 
> Note that this matches the experience that was had with other channels after the WMC migration to Rovi.


Justic Central and Justice Network are two different stations/networks.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I'm getting a lot of Failed Service Connections even though my Internet is working fine when I Test connection.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

timstack8969 said:


> I'm getting a lot of Failed Service Connections even though my Internet is working fine when I Test connection.


n11 error? pandora, opera, and streaming youtube hd all working fine? you're not alone, and don't let them default to blaming your hard disk drive.

i reminded a tivo tech in colorado this is not the first time this error has popped up following an update. after jogging his memory, he agreed, and is following through. we are not the only ones reporting this error following the update, so please call tech support, request a supervisor, and open a case.

i generally complete a download following 3-5 attempts in a row forcing a connection.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

rainwater said:


> The contract with Gracenote ended so they had to switch quickly. They had no alternative.


It's the "Quickly" I don't get - they knew this was coming for a long time...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jeffw_00 said:


> It's the "Quickly" I don't get - they knew this was coming for a long time...


Not necesarrily. Only TiVo knows why. But it is possible they couldn't workout a longer extension with Gracenote. It is also possible Rovi forced TiVo to switch and not get an extension. We just don't know why. But clearly TiVo was under pressure to get it done by September 15th since they no longer had access to Gracenote data.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> You do understand that the Bolt+ has exactly ZERO to do with Rovi, right? The merger just closed a week ago. A week. When large companies merge, it takes months for them to actually join together. Dave Zatz, whose blog has followed TiVo more closely than any source I know for years now, predicts we won't see the impact of the merger on TiVo's product plans for 12 months.
> 
> And hasn't Rovi been in the business of supplying guide data (and other metadata) to MSOs with millions of subs directly for years now? Why does the addition of a few tier 2 MSOs served by TiVo (RCN, Suddenlink, etc.) suddenly change everything for them in terms of the required quality of their guide data?


I do know that they could have pulled back on it. The merger was close enough.

And I don't care what anybody is saying. It is all speculation. People who are tossing it around like it is fact that Rovi is only interested in patents a) are just guessing and claiming it is well established and b) are flying in the face of the actual business Tivo has (not to mention that many of its patents are going bye-bye in the next few years).

I am NOT saying it isn't true. What I am saying is that it is pure FUD to claim is is a fact.

As for who Rovi is supplying the data for....name them. That has been pretty hard to pin down for months now. Every system someone claimed was Rovi was not.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

al_wilson2 said:


> TBA is not a technical glitch, where they are pushing out a fix. TBA is simply a generic placeholder, when Rovi has not yet received programming information for that timeslot. When the Tivo (or even WMC) downloads the program guide for a week or two out, that TBA is downloaded since Rovi has not received listings yet. The TBA is then not replaced on the box until guide data is downloaded again. Similarly, late shows have generic data instead of a list of guests. Try it. Keep an eye on the Monday 9/19 showing of the Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon. It currently does not have a guest lineup. It will continue that way until *BOTH *Rovi has acquired an updated listing AND the TiVo box has updated the guide. This has been an issue for well over a year on WMC. It will continue to be an issue on TiVo until Rovi improves its ability to acquire listings in a timely manner (such as a week or two out) *OR *sends an update to force TiVo boxes to update the guide daily.


EXCEPT...TBAs turned up on slots that had previous guide data. Like CBS on Monday night. I had selected a program from the guide data the day before then it went TBA.

Yes, TBA is the fall back when there is no data, but the glitch was the loss of data that was already there either because it went away or some transmission system borked.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I do know that they could have pulled back on it. The merger was close enough.
> 
> And I don't care what anybody is saying. It is all speculation. People who are tossing it around like it is fact that Rovi is only interested in patents a) are just guessing and claiming it is well established and b) are flying in the face of the actual business Tivo has (not to mention that many of its patents are going bye-bye in the next few years).
> 
> ...


Nah, again, the merger with Rovi had absolutely ZERO to do with the introduction of the Bolt+, I don't care whether Rovi leadership hated the idea of the Bolt+, the product had been developed, planned and slated to go on sale in Sept. for months. No one at Rovi was going to change that. I'd be surprised if Rovi leadership even influences the upcoming TiVo Mantis.

I don't know about others but I'm not saying "it's fact" that Rovi is unconcerned enough about the TiVo side of their business that they won't improve their guide data. Maybe they will. But I am saying that, given what's unfolded this month and given the experience of WMC folks with a switchover to Rovi data, there is some legitimate basis for "fear, uncertainty, and doubt". Again, the way things have gone so far does not instill confidence in me. Let's see if we're still talking about guide problems come Thanksgiving. Hopefully not...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Nah, again, the merger with Rovi had absolutely ZERO to do with the introduction of the Bolt+, I don't care whether Rovi leadership hated the idea of the Bolt+, the product had been developed, planned and slated to go on sale in Sept. for months. No one at Rovi was going to change that. I'd be surprised if Rovi leadership even influences the upcoming TiVo Mantis.
> 
> I don't know about others but I'm not saying "it's fact" that Rovi is unconcerned enough about the TiVo side of their business that they won't improve their guide data. Maybe they will. But I am saying that, given what's unfolded this month and given the experience of WMC folks with a switchover to Rovi data, there is some legitimate basis for "fear, uncertainty, and doubt". Again, the way things have gone so far does not instill confidence in me. Let's see if we're still talking about guide problems come Thanksgiving. Hopefully not...


First, there is never a reason for FUD because FUD by its very definition is unwarranted.

Second, you may not be stating it as fact but some of your posts assume it is.

Third, nonsense on the impact of the merger on the Bolt+. I am involved in an internal rearrangement of divisions. The impacts on decisions that were made happened way before the plans were final. Rovi could not give marching orders but the Tivo guys would adjust to what they thought was coming. Especially if they wanted to keep their jobs.

And there was no announcement. Not even a leak on Bolt+ prior to the finalization of the merger. They could have spike it at any time. They did not.

But let us be realistic. They want to get out of the hardware manufacturing business. Tivo stated that long before the merger. Why would Rovi want to kill business that makes money? It is not like the Tivo software and service doesn't make money. That is where the nonsense lies. It does not make sense that Rovi would buy Tivo simply for patents when most of them are at the end of their lives.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> EXCEPT...TBAs turned up on slots that had previous guide data. Like CBS on Monday night. I had selected a program from the guide data the day before then it went TBA.
> 
> Yes, TBA is the fall back when there is no data, but the glitch was the loss of data that was already there either because it went away or some transmission system borked.


The TBA's turned up because they canned all gracenote data, and overwrote it with Rovi data. In that sense, it wasn't a glitch. It was as they planned. They certainly didn't plan to merge gracenote data with Rovi data. Their intent was to stop using gracenote and start using Rovi with the flip of a switch. Unfortunately, Rovi data lags in quality and timeliness. If you are a football fan, be prepared for games to show "teams to be announced". Spending 10 minutes to reconnect to Tivo service on game day may update the teams.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> First, there is never a reason for FUD because FUD by its very definition is unwarranted.
> 
> Second, you may not be stating it as fact but some of your posts assume it is.
> 
> ...


Fear, uncertainty and doubt -- in other words, seriously questioning whether things will turn out well -- are never warranted by observable facts? OK then. No point in a back-and-forth with someone who actually believes that. (What does one call someone with such unshakeable faith in TiVo? A TiVo fundamentalist?)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

al_wilson2 said:


> The TBA's turned up because they canned all gracenote data, and overwrote it with Rovi data.


Not true. The Rovi data previously showed listings where the TBAs were the last few days. But a recent update caused it to get corrupted. It didn't just corrupt TiVo listings, but tvguide.com. TiVo clearly was pushing Rovi for changes (like correct seasons and episode numbers for late night shows). It appears these changes Rovi made caused some type of corruption. But those have been fixed for now.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> Fear, uncertainty and doubt -- in other words, seriously questioning whether things will turn out well -- are never warranted by observable facts? OK then. No point in a back-and-forth with someone who actually believes that. (What does one call someone with such unshakeable faith in TiVo? A TiVo fundamentalist?)


Opinions or speculation when done without relevant facts is no different than making sh** up. Which is only useful if one has a hidden agenda they would like to promote. Spreading fear based on fact-less opinions or speculation is the same thing, only useful in promoting a hidden agenda. The previous is how politics work and pretty much useless on this forum, unless one just likes playing with people. The reality is most of us know nothing of what the "new" TiVo is going to do when it comes new products or continued support for existing ones beyond what TiVo announces (and those that do are not saying anything on these forums). Saying other wise is just making sh** up. I have tried to keep up with all the post the last few weeks and the number of post where people are just making sh** up, without any relevant facts, so they can make sense of the current situation is alarming.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's the cold hard truth. *Fear *the Rovi program listings. They have been dealing with this for years, and it's not totally in their control either. Rovi relies on the station or broadcast owners to submit timely and accurate listings to them. Hopefully, they will work internally as well as with the broadcasters to improve this data. Although, it sure doesn't seem that they tried to improve it the past year. Be *certain *that Rovi will work with us to correct channel lineup issues or missing channels. They did work with us WMC users to fix antenna/OTA lineups. Be thankful us WMC users went through this and corrected some of the lineups, else, this switchover would be even worse.

*Trust *us former WMC users. We built our own DVR's. We went through setup over, and over, and over again, to correct issues that came up during the cutover. We worked with Rovi, or attempted to work with Rovi, to correct issues on their end. We installed hacks or programs to patch issues on the discontinued WMC end. We went through an entire football season of "teams to be announced". We missed recording the mid-season finale of Blacklist, due to it not being marked as new and having generic show data.

Lastly, for any antenna/OTA users that live in the area that lies between Cleveland and Pittsburgh, if you are missing channels, look for the "Cleveland/Surround OTA" channel lineup even if you are close to Pittsburgh. If you can't find it, try zip 44430. This lineup will give all the channels in 5 markets (Cleveland/Pittsburgh/Youngstown/Erie/Wheeling). Rovi created this lineup at my request a year ago, although, they should have named it "Youngstown/Warren/Surround OTA". I'm actually surprised that Tivo automatically gave me this lineup during the cutover, instead of the horribly flawed "Youngstown OTA" lineup.

If you live in another area of the country, and you receive OTA channels from multiple markets, you probably will want to contact Rovi and request that they create a new lineup with merged markets.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Not true. The Rovi data previously showed listings where the TBAs were the last few days. But a recent update caused it to get corrupted. It didn't just corrupt TiVo listings, but tvguide.com. TiVo clearly was pushing Rovi for changes (like correct seasons and episode numbers for late night shows). It appears these changes Rovi made caused some type of corruption. But those have been fixed for now.


We don't even know for certain that the problem was linked at all to anything TiVo related. Yes, it happened concurrent with when some of us were being cut over to the Rovi data, but others were cut over earlier with no issues. Additionally, correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

al_wilson2 said:


> They have been dealing with this for years, and it's not totally in their control either. Rovi relies on the station or broadcast owners to submit timely and accurate listings to them. Hopefully, they will work internally as well as with the broadcasters to improve this data.


You make it sound like those challenges are unique to Rovi, and didn't also happen with Gracenote (f.k.a. Tribune Media Services).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> We don't even know for certain that the problem was linked at all to anything TiVo related. Yes, it happened concurrent with when some of us were being cut over to the Rovi data, but others were cut over earlier with no issues. Additionally, correlation does not imply causation.


It had nothing to do with the conversion as this issue affected other services besides TiVo. If you look at a lot of the chunks that were missing, when they came back, they immediately had correct season and episode numbers. I think it is clear there was a corruption in the Rovi data. That much is pretty certain.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

LoadStar said:


> You make it sound like those challenges are unique to Rovi, and didn't also happen with Gracenote (f.k.a. Tribune Media Services).


They are unique to Rovi. I never had a timely listing issue with Gracenote on WMC for 10 years, or on Tivo for the past 6 months. It sure seems to be an issue that just Rovi needs to address.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

al_wilson2 said:


> They are unique to Rovi. I never had a timely listing issue with Gracenote on WMC for 10 years, or on Tivo for the past 6 months. It sure seems to be an issue that just Rovi needs to address.


But it ISN'T unique. You said "Rovi relies on the station or broadcast owners to submit timely and accurate listings to them." That also applies to Gracenote. Gracenote certainly doesn't invent the listings they provide... they come from the same place as Rovi, the station or broadcast owners.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

The notion that both Rovi and Gracenote are working with the same source data makes Rovi look even worse.

Somehow Gracenote is able to import that data, massage it to remove any errors and get it out to it's customers in a timely manner.

Rovi takes the raw data from it's customers, does nothing for a couple days, ignores the fact that a show that is marked LIVE also has an OAD date from 8 days ago (an extremely easy error to detect), assigns an episode to a completely different series ID then it should be, takes a TV show episode and marks it as a movie instead, then waits another couple days, and then finally shovels it out to their suc...er...customers.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

rainwater said:


> Not necesarrily. Only TiVo knows why. But it is possible they couldn't workout a longer extension with Gracenote. It is also possible Rovi forced TiVo to switch and not get an extension. We just don't know why. But clearly TiVo was under pressure to get it done by September 15th since they no longer had access to Gracenote data.


Actually there is really no secret as to why things turned out this way. Going back prior to 2007 Tribune did not charge for their data as it was free to use. In 2007 Tribune decide they wanted to be paid for their data so at that time TiVo entered into a contract with them for 5 years. 
Shortly after that a man named Sam Zell decided to buy Tribune for 8 billion dollars and take it private. Unfortunately this did not last long and Tribune went into bankruptcy.
Fast forwarding to 2012, The contract TiVo had with tribune was up but Tribune was still in bankruptcy so they extended the original contract for 4 years. Right after that the bankruptcy was settled and Tribune was handed over to its creditors where it still remains today. 
Fast forwarding to this year the creditors decided on February 29th 2016 to put Tribune up for sale. Unfortunately for TiVo their contract from 2007 was expiring and there would be no way the creditors would give TiVo an extension at those old prices so I easily suspect that the creditors wanted a significant price increase for the use of the service. Also it would be foolish on TiVo's part to enter into any type of contract with a company that is up for sale and has no stable future.
So TiVo would have to look elsewhere for data and there is only one other reliable source and that is Rovi who bought Gemstars TVGuide operations back in 2008. At the end of the day it is just a business decision.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribune_Media


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> Actually there is really no secret as to why things turned out this way. Going back prior to 2007 Tribune did not charge for their data as it was free to use. In 2007 Tribune decide they wanted to be paid for their data so at that time TiVo entered into a contract with them for 5 years.
> Shortly after that a man named Sam Zell decided to buy Tribune for 8 billion dollars and take it private. Unfortunately this did not last long and Tribune went into bankruptcy.
> Fast forwarding to 2012, The contract TiVo had with tribune was up but Tribune was still in bankruptcy so they extended the original contract for 4 years. Right after that the bankruptcy was settled and Tribune was handed over to its creditors where it still remains today.
> Fast forwarding to this year the creditors decided on February 29th 2016 to put Tribune up for sale. Unfortunately for TiVo their contract from 2007 was expiring and there would be no way the creditors would give TiVo an extension at those old prices so I easily suspect that the creditors wanted a significant price increase for the use of the service. Also it would be foolish on TiVo's part to enter into any type of contract with a company that is up for sale and has no stable future.
> ...


Nothing you said is completely wrong. But, the point was, we don't know why TiVo had to act so fast to complete the switchover. They clearly didn't know earlier in the year about this or it would not have been so rushed.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Space said:


> The notion that both Rovi and Gracenote are working with the same source data makes Rovi look even worse.
> 
> Somehow Gracenote is able to import that data, massage it to remove any errors and get it out to it's customers in a timely manner.
> 
> Rovi takes the raw data from it's customers, does nothing for a couple days, ignores the fact that a show that is marked LIVE also has an OAD date from 8 days ago (an extremely easy error to detect), assigns an episode to a completely different series ID then it should be, takes a TV show episode and marks it as a movie instead, then waits another couple days, and then finally shovels it out to their suc...er...customers.


I think this bears repeating Rovi bought Gemstar who basically invented guides and guide data. Gemstar data is designed to work with Gemstar guides. I have used Gemstar guides and data starting in the mid 1990s all the way to March of 2013 when Rovi decided to shutdown the broadcast operations for the consumer guides. It was that division that took care of the database and in all the years I used their guide and data there was never a point in time that the data was wrong or full of errors. My cable company has been using Gemstar's I Guide and the same data I used since 2001 with out any issue.

The algorithms that is used in the Gemstar guides and data is different that the algorithms that TiVo used with the Tribune data. Gemstar can't go and change the algorithms in their data base as they have a lot of customers that use their guides and data so TiVo will have to rewrite their algorithms to match Gemstar data. 
Remember computers only understand machine language and not human language. What we read in that guide, that has to be converted to a numerical value when we interact with the guide in order to tell it what we want it to do.
Tribune never had guide interfaces of is own as they only distributed raw data and it was the users of the data that developed the UI's to use that raw data to suit their own needs. Some of those where Microsoft with WMC, Digeo with Moxi, and TiVo.
Gemstar developed it own guides that was designed around its own data and then distributed the guides and data to its end users.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> I think this bears repeating Rovi bought Gemstar who basically invented guides and guide data. Gemstar data is designed to work with Gemstar guides.
> ...


I'm not sure why this is relevant.

Are you saying that the OAD is correct in the Rovi data but TiVo and Microsoft are just reading it wrong?

That the Series identifiers that groups episodes of the same show together are correct, but, again, both TiVo and Microsoft got it wrong when they import the data?

The fact that the data was initially designed for a different system is irrelevant.

They are just data structures that can be imported and converted by any guide system that needs them. If the data in those structures is wrong, then you will get bad guide info.

That info can sometimes be corrected automatically, and some discrepancies can be flagged for manual intervention (where the data violates internal consistency, for example a LIVE show that has an OAD that is not the same as the day it is airing).

Now, maybe the Gemstar guide did not use the OAD for anything important, fine. But they are now selling a service that offers an OAD. Are customers just supposed to accept that that value may or may not be correct? Sorry, it was not important to us, so it shouldn't be important to you either. Sorry, people were just fine with getting programming updates 4 or 5 days after we were made aware of them with our old guide, why should you want anything better? Oh, you want detailed guide information for THAT channel? Who watches that? Nah, what we have is just fine.

Some channels had no episodes with any specific info, just generic series descriptions, or even worse, nothing but generic place-fillers for the entire day for over a year (probably much longer), and are just now being fixed. No one at Rovi cared.

I've told them at least twice about the OAD being incorrect when an episode is rescheduled (it retains the date that it was originally supposed to air instead of the date it actually aired), but it still happens, over a year later.

They were unwilling or unable to fix the problems that dealt with something other than lineup changes or episode specific info on SOME of the channels (and only if they got a specific complaint, otherwise they just left the other channels with bad guide data).

Rovi was either reactive or inactive. Proactive is alien to them.

We see some changes going on now, but it is not much different than the first month or so after the WMC cut-over. After those initial months, nothing much else got fixed, leaving a lot of WMC functionality broken to this day.

We will see if it is different with TiVo, maybe it will be, but don't blame me for being skeptical. I have evidence and history on my side, what do the optimists have? Hope and promises? No wait... just hope, I guess.


----------



## mangochutney (Apr 7, 2015)

To summarize the posts up to now: No-one has a bloody clue but we're sure as damnit going to discuss it anyway.


----------



## UsualNoise (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a series 3 that still shows TBA for all the NBC / ABC OTA channels. Is there a place to report this issue, or do we just have to wait?


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

LoadStar said:


> But it ISN'T unique. You said "Rovi relies on the station or broadcast owners to submit timely and accurate listings to them." That also applies to Gracenote. Gracenote certainly doesn't invent the listings they provide... they come from the same place as Rovi, the station or broadcast owners.


It may apply to gracenote, but it's not noticeable with gracenote. Gracenote has met any challenges, and provides excellent data to it's customers, Rovi has not. It's entirely possible that the broadcasters give gracenote priority, and send them data first for whatever reason. Else, If Rovi does get the data at the same time as gracenote, then Rovi is taking days longer to process that data and make it available. Again, Rovi needs to either improve performance on their end, or get faster data updates from the broadcasters.

Here's a perfect example:

Rovi (viewed thru both my TiVo and tvguide.com) has generic data for the Monday 9/19 showing (and every showing after that date) of The Tonight Show. The generic data states "The former late night host presides over a talk show featuring guests and music performances. Fallon succeeded Jay Leno as host of this venerable talker in February 2014." I constantly had this same exact generic description last year on WMC with Rovi.

Gracenote (viewed thru zap2it.com) already shows that the 9/19 showing has Hillary Clinton, Terry Crews, and Ariana Grande as guests. Gracenote actually has guest info all the way through Friday 9/23.

As it is now early Friday morning 9/16, Rovi is *over 7 days behind *Gracenote in either receiving this guest list or updating the guest list on their end. That is unacceptable.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

UsualNoise said:


> I have a series 3 that still shows TBA for all the NBC / ABC OTA channels. Is there a place to report this issue, or do we just have to wait?


Have you verified that your lineup is correct since you are OTA (whihch still seem to have the most issues with lineups due to receiving stations from translators and multiple markets)? Check on tvguide.com to see it is shows those stations as valid for your zipcode first. If not then report this as a lineup issue to TiVo.

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

al_wilson2 said:


> It may apply to gracenote, but it's not noticeable with gracenote. Gracenote has met any challenges, and provides excellent data to it's customers, Rovi has not. It's entirely possible that the broadcasters give gracenote priority, and send them data first for whatever reason. Else, If Rovi does get the data at the same time as gracenote, then Rovi is taking days longer to process that data and make it available. Again, Rovi needs to either improve performance on their end, or get faster data updates from the broadcasters.
> 
> Here's a perfect example:
> 
> ...


Why is it unacceptable? Do we really need to know the guests over a week in advance?

I'd rather have it but you are drawing a line I don't understand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> Why is it unacceptable? Do we really need to know the guests over a week in advance?
> 
> I'd rather have it but you are drawing a line I don't understand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's not unacceptable, it still sucks. Although I have 138 1Ps, I manually connect to get guide updates each evening, and schedule single recordings out for shows I might want to watch based off of some factor like guests. Not having them listed at all, or only for the next few days, makes it difficult to be as proactive as I was able to be with Gracenote data. And this extends to not having First Aired date on many sports. Maybe this will improve to be as good as it was with Gracenote, but currently MY guide data is seriously inferior to what I used to get. I realize Rovi data is quite acceptable to many others.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Nah, again, the merger with Rovi had absolutely ZERO to do with the introduction of the Bolt+, I don't care whether Rovi leadership hated the idea of the Bolt+, the product had been developed, planned and slated to go on sale in Sept. for months. No one at Rovi was going to change that. I'd be surprised if Rovi leadership even influences the upcoming TiVo Mantis.


I've had *two* projects completely canceled less than a month before launch. If Rovi hated the Tivo+, it would not have been launched.

If Rovi was indifferent, since it the product was already done they would have allowed its launch.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Nobody bothered to post that the OAD was corrected last night for the previous TBA shows? The Tonight Show and the Late Show both recorded correctly as "new" last night. So everything appears normal now and hopefully we won't see that problem again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BobCamp1 said:


> Nobody bothered to post that the OAD was corrected last night for the previous TBA shows? The Tonight Show and the Late Show both recorded correctly as "new" last night. So everything appears normal now and hopefully we won't see that problem again.


Seth Meyers still needs episode/season fixed. Next week is still generic. Improved: yes. Finished: no.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

BobCamp1 said:


> Nobody bothered to post that the OAD was corrected last night for the previous TBA shows? ......


Wait .... are you "nobody"?


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Wait .... are you "nobody"?


Yeah, but it could be worse. I could be a WMC user.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

The unfortunate thing is that, even after things seem to be on the mend, the new owners of TiVo refuse to talk to us. They could outline what is going on so we have a sense of -where- to look for issues in the future, and so that we can draw our own conclusions about whether things will improve. They forget that people on this forum are their biggest unpaid sales force, and right now most (all?) of us are not comfortable recommending TiVo to anyone.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Have you verified that your lineup is correct since you are OTA (whihch still seem to have the most issues with lineups due to receiving stations from translators and multiple markets)? Check on tvguide.com to see it is shows those stations as valid for your zipcode first. If not then report this as a lineup issue to TiVo.
> 
> Scott


I'm not sure OTA lineups match exactly what is shown on tvguide.com. It does for cable lineups but it seems Rovi handles OTA differently.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BobCamp1 said:


> Nobody bothered to post that the OAD was corrected last night for the previous TBA shows?


I posted about it being fixed for this week. Twice I believe.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

FitzAusTex said:


> If it's not unacceptable, it still sucks. Although I have 138 1Ps, I manually connect to get guide updates each evening, and schedule single recordings out for shows I might want to watch based off of some factor like guests. Not having them listed at all, or only for the next few days, makes it difficult to be as proactive as I was able to be with Gracenote data. And this extends to not having First Aired date on many sports. Maybe this will improve to be as good as it was with Gracenote, but currently MY guide data is seriously inferior to what I used to get. I realize Rovi data is quite acceptable to many others.


Most of us just set things and let them record. I had several shows on Gracenote that had the same issue. I didn't worry as the proper shows got recorded. That is the real issue. Does the right thing record.

Right now, Rovi is failing on that in too many cases but the problem is not having exact data two weeks out. The problem is incomplete data at the time of the recording.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Your track record of calling this Rovi switchover versus us WMC user's isn't very good. We've been 100% correct, and you've been 0% correct.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10883353
> 
> So knowing what we know about Rovi's staff at the data center (small) and a ballpark idea of the amount of data that's missing or incorrect, then, yes, it "probably" will take months, if they even bother to try to fix it at all.


Besides the fact that post has NOTHING to do with the current situation, sure let's go with your numbers. 

And again with this "months" figure. So if there is a single glitch a year from now, of any type, you can brag that they've had a year and still problems. {insert double rolleyes}

You do realize we had the occasional issue with the old data? And that the transition is when 90% of problems show up? And that they are whacking them pretty d*mn quickly?

But you don't care, it doesn't fit with your "the sky is falling" scenario.



NorthAlabama said:


> roll your eyes out of your head, but tivo already had months to get this right the first time and they failed, so, tell me, who's expectations are more realistic?


Fail? They've had problems, but my shows are still recording.



mangochutney said:


> To summarize the posts up to now: No-one has a bloody clue but we're sure as damnit going to discuss it anyway.


Yep! :up:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Fail? They've had problems, but my shows are still recording.


and, of course, your recordings are the only ones that matter, and those reporting problems are involved in a conspiracy? your arrogance and condescension know no boundries.

if you want to ignore those having issues, and continue your mindless cheerleading, start a different thread, as you are off topic.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Why is it unacceptable? Do we really need to know the guests over a week in advance?
> 
> I'd rather have it but you are drawing a line I don't understand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's unacceptable to be paying money for an inferior product. The Tonight Show was just *one *example. This issue will be seen across sports as well as other shows. I love my TiVo (especially the skip feature), and am not ditching it; especially since I bought the new 1TB OTA with no subscription fees. But I have reason to be skeptical about the new guide. It's the same old problems. Without even searching this forum, or the TiVo site, I knew there was a Rovi cutover when I saw the TBA in my guide.

Right now, on tvguide.com, I can search for "to be announced". I found 129 programs "to be announced" spanning all next week through to Wednesday 9/28. That's 129 holes in my guide. That doesn't even include generic listings like I pointed out with The Tonight Show. Zap2it.com finds just 11 programs "to be announced" thru Thursday 9/29. That proves that Rovi guide data is inferior.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Most of us just set things and let them record. I had several shows on Gracenote that had the same issue. I didn't worry as the proper shows got recorded. That is the real issue. Does the right thing record.
> 
> Right now, Rovi is failing on that in too many cases but the problem is not having exact data two weeks out. The problem is incomplete data at the time of the recording.


It's one in the same problem. Don't you see that? The data is incomplete two weeks out, then 10 days out, then 7 days out, then 1 day out, then at the time of the recording, because Rovi doesn't proactively update it over the course of those 14 days. I have "to be announced" programs tomorrow. The Tonight Show (along with most nightly talk shows) is still generic 3.5 days out. Do they fix it over the weekend? Does my TiVo get the update before air time? Again, why does zap2it have correct Tonight Show data for next Friday, yet Rovi doesn't even have it corrected yet for this Monday? Monday's airing isn't even marked as new, so currently, it is not set to record. Yet, zap2it shows it as S04E01 "premier" and "new". Gracenote is on the ball; Rovi is not.

This is NOT a glitch that they will magically fix or patch overnight. This is their standard practice, or level of service, and has been for years. Maybe they will fix it over the course of the next few months, since we are now their direct customers instead of indirect 3rd party customers. However, it would help if the Rovi/TiVo fanboys would get their head out of the sand and help raise tickets with Rovi to get their support buried in requests.


----------



## UsualNoise (Jan 17, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Have you verified that your lineup is correct since you are OTA (whihch still seem to have the most issues with lineups due to receiving stations from translators and multiple markets)? Check on tvguide.com to see it is shows those stations as valid for your zipcode first. If not then report this as a lineup issue to TiVo.


Well, it looks like the 'translator' stations that we receive are the ones that have TBA. The previous guide had data. It's hard to know what tvguide.com has because they only show the main channel, not any translators. Regardless, I just received a TiVo Roamio OTA and since I have a 30 day return window I'll be sure to push TiVo if the guide is missing half the OTA stations.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

If you have set up stuff to record based on actors/guests, then having accurate info on talk shows ASAP is important.

Lets say you have your TiVo set up to record any show that has a particular actor appearing on it. You look at your ToDo list and everything is fine. Then the day that this actor is appearing on a talk show, the guide is updated with this info (even though it was know for over a week that that actor was appearing on this show), and now it wants to record this talk show, but because you were already recording X other shows at that same time, you now have a conflict and one of your shows will no longer record.

Because of the last minute update, you had little to no time to resolve the issue (and most likely didn't even notice it), and now you missed a show (not necessarily the one with the actor due to priorities).

The main point of having accurate and early guide data is so that you (or the TiVo) can make decisions on what to record. If you don't have that info until the last minute, it makes this very difficult.


----------



## ChiTiVoGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

My cable provider is RCN. From all they have told me, this is a KNOWN PROBLEM, tied in to the Rovi acquisition of TiVo and renaming themselves TiVo. They, evidently, did not make plans in ample-or-better time to have their source material in their hands before they recently took over keeping the guides updated. I have noticed that in tandem with other issues I have been experiencing with MY RCN-issued TiVo device, the more I have had to "connect to the TiVo server" and with the passing of time, those "To Be Announced" holes have steadily been replaced by updated information.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

To Be Announced, and XX Channel Programming issue is back tonight for me. Fun...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Issues still here too. My daily recordings of Days Or Our Lives (don't judge) weren't in my ToDo List all next week for unknown reason. I had to manually add all of them. They had the 'New' flag but I assume their OAD was wrong or something.

I don't know if it would have been fixed in time, I didn't take the chance.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

Ah, so!

So, I wasn't the only one to getting weird things happen to their TiVo boxes. May be the software update was why my Roamio Pro was also having problems with WiFi connectivity these past few weeks? For a while, the WiFi quality at 5 GHz connection to my Asus RT-AC68U dropped to 49%, but now it's back up to 69% to 72%.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

So now it seems that all the Late Night is back for next week, at least for Comcast in S FL.

*FYI,* I know that Survivor starts next week and I have a 1P for over 3 years for it, but this crazy new company decided to title it "Survivor: Blah Blah" and it did not schedule so I had to make a new 1P. What is wrong with these crazy people who are doing this crap??? Don't put the whatever type of Survivor it is in the title!!!!

Now I really do not trust anything they are doing, but it still seems to have settled down now, for me at least.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

samccfl99 said:


> So now it seems that all the Late Night is back for next week, at least for Comcast in S FL.
> 
> *FYI,* I know that Survivor starts next week and I have a 1P for over 3 years for it, but this crazy new company decided to title it "Survivor: Blah Blah" and it did not schedule so I had to make a new 1P. What is wrong with these crazy people who are doing this crap??? Don't put the whatever type of Survivor it is in the title!!!!
> 
> Now I really do not trust anything they are doing, but it still seems to have settled down now, for me at least.


As someone from the WMC area mentioned before, keep at least 2 1P's for shows like this. Historically Rovi has had shows that were identified as the Show name and Season name, only to change the name back to the singular Show name without the season name.

So in this situation a 1P for "Survivor: Millenials vs Gen-X" may record the first couple of episodes, Rovi may change the name of the show back to "Survivor" a few episodes in. The end result is a 1P for "Survivor: Millenials vs Gen-X" would not record the newer episodes.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> So in this situation a 1P for "Survivor: Millenials vs Gen-X" may record the first couple of episodes, Rovi may change the name of the show back to "Survivor" a few episodes in. The end result is a 1P for "Survivor: Millenials vs Gen-X" would not record the newer episodes.


Thanks and sorry if this was mentioned before. Just giving a heads up to people that might not know. I did NOT delete the original 1P.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> So in this situation a 1P for "Survivor: Millenials vs Gen-X" may record the first couple of episodes, Rovi may change the name of the show back to "Survivor" a few episodes in. The end result is a 1P for "Survivor: Millenials vs Gen-X" would not record the newer episodes.


Changing the name would not affect TiVo OnePasses. Only changing the series id would.


----------



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

Not having any guide issues on my Roamio. I haven't scrolled ahead 2 weeks but 5-7 days out is fine. I am strictly OTA, btw.

The only oddity I have noticed is that all my stations are duplicated in the channel list. That seemed to happen when I re-ran setup after the changeover. Not sure how to get rid of that but the channel guide only shows one instance of each channel so it's really no big deal.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

rainwater said:


> Changing the name would not affect TiVo OnePasses. Only changing the series id would.


Then that must have also happened with Rovi guide data in the past, the name and series id changing.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my new pass for "survivor" disappeared following today's connection, so i recreated through the guide.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

I am the WMC user who mentioned the issue with Survivor...

Unless TiVo does something special for TiVo boxes, that old seriesID for "Survivor" will never work again.

However, I mentioned that the poster art associated with the current "Survivor: Millennials vs. Gen X" was missing. In my experience, this means that the seriesID that was assigned to this season is incorrect, and will probably be changed at some point before or during the season. But it will be changed to a completely different seriesID, not matching the current "Survivor: Millennials vs. Gen X" one nor the old "Survivor" one use by the old Gracenote data. This will cause all 1Ps to fail (again). 

I see some reports here that their 1Ps that they set up recently are now failing after the latest connect, so this seriesID change may have already happened. I can't check it on my WMC box because ever since the TBA incident, WMC has not been getting any new listings (which I suppose is better than getting listings that change a whole bunch of stuff to TBA). Hopefully the listings for WMC will be working again in the next couple days...


----------



## tfseth (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought it was just my Tivo that went crazy a week or two ago. 

Lost 4 channels on my Roamio OTA and had to go back and manually add them (and remove the extra 20 channels I don't get). Channel scan, connect but did not help right away. They were all TBA. Channel scan, connect but did not help right away. Now just one will not update. The others populated a week ago.

Tried rescans and connecting to the Tivo service without any luck to get the last channel. 

I went to Tivo Online site but did not log in. Searched the zip code and the station/programming is listed in the guide. Logged in and found the channel missing from my Guide. I don't know if that's significant or not.

I need this FOX station as the other one can be hit or miss on reception. I've not tried to repeat setup. Think it will help?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

BobCamp1 said:


> I've had *two* projects completely canceled less than a month before launch. If Rovi hated the Tivo+, it would not have been launched.
> 
> If Rovi was indifferent, since it the product was already done they would have allowed its launch.


Please let us know if either of those projects were cancelled by leaders from a different publicly-traded company that merged with your company one week prior to the already-scheduled release of the product.

Keep in mind that the actual Bolt+ boxes were likely manufactured weeks ago, ie, weeks before the merger closed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tfseth said:


> I thought it was just my Tivo that went crazy a week or two ago.
> 
> Lost 4 channels on my Roamio OTA and had to go back and manually add them (and remove the extra 20 channels I don't get). Channel scan, connect but did not help right away. They were all TBA. Channel scan, connect but did not help right away. Now just one will not update. The others populated a week ago.
> 
> ...


Possibly, probably not in this case. If your whole lineup were all sorts of weird, tons and tons of wrong channels, then yes. One channel missing, no.

I'd recommend submitting a lineup report: https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


----------



## tfseth (Nov 29, 2015)

LoadStar said:


> Possibly, probably not in this case. If your whole lineup were all sorts of weird, tons and tons of wrong channels, then yes. One channel missing, no.
> 
> I'd recommend submitting a lineup report:


Thanks. I'll give that a shot.

I actually tried calling support. Recording said wait time was 20 minutes. Hung up 55 minutes later as I needed to run to the store. I guessing this issue has caused a lot of problems.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I've had my share of TBA listings here and there like a lot of people. But, I've noticed that my real listings only go to 6:30PM on Sep 29, despite numerous forced connections and several Guided Setups. Nothing but TBAs from 7:00PM on.

I have a Cableone owned Tivo. I never really paid attention before the changeover, the listings were always there as needed. Does anyone have listings _after_ 7:00PM on the 29th?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Things still looking OK for me. 'Colbert' still shows up on the To Do list for all of next week.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

al_wilson2 said:


> It's one in the same problem. Don't you see that? The data is incomplete two weeks out, then 10 days out, then 7 days out, then 1 day out, then at the time of the recording, because Rovi doesn't proactively update it over the course of those 14 days. I have "to be announced" programs tomorrow. The Tonight Show (along with most nightly talk shows) is still generic 3.5 days out. Do they fix it over the weekend? Does my TiVo get the update before air time? Again, why does zap2it have correct Tonight Show data for next Friday, yet Rovi doesn't even have it corrected yet for this Monday? Monday's airing isn't even marked as new, so currently, it is not set to record. Yet, zap2it shows it as S04E01 "premier" and "new". Gracenote is on the ball; Rovi is not.
> 
> This is NOT a glitch that they will magically fix or patch overnight. This is their standard practice, or level of service, and has been for years. Maybe they will fix it over the course of the next few months, since we are now their direct customers instead of indirect 3rd party customers. However, it would help if the Rovi/TiVo fanboys would get their head out of the sand and help raise tickets with Rovi to get their support buried in requests.


Ah. The slippery slope argument. How odd then that my to do list is fully populated.

The mechanism is tickets with TiVo. Maybe you should get your head out of the sand. TiVo is not only your vendor, but it is also the same company.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Same problem here - OTA FOX is TBA, and cannot record anything from that. I can't even directly select the channel in the channel lineup - the only way to select it is to go the channel before it, then use the channel up button on the remote. Strange and annoying.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Ah. The slippery slope argument. How odd then that my to do list is fully populated.
> 
> The mechanism is tickets with TiVo. Maybe you should get your head out of the sand. TiVo is not only your vendor, but it is also the same company.


Thing about responding to quotes that are over 48 hours old is that stuff changes. At the time, that post was accurate, but it is now not, as you saw. However, I have a ticket open for Late Night With Seth Meyers since, at this time, it still has the wrong season & episode. That might change during my next guide update in two hours. I'll wait. The anticipation is fun.

It's also normal, for the last few years, for NBC late night descriptions to go generic after Wednesday even when the To Do List has the program scheduled. It used to have the series premier date, but we lost that with Rovi. I miss it.

In keeping with the spirit of the thread, you can now search for "To Do" and see how many entries are still that way. We're making progress, but we sure ain't fixed.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

abqdan said:


> Same problem here - OTA FOX is TBA, and cannot record anything from that. I can't even directly select the channel in the channel lineup - the only way to select it is to go the channel before it, then use the channel up button on the remote. Strange and annoying.


Have you checked your available channels list from the settings menu? 
I've got duplicate entry of every single OTA channel. If I use the first listing of a channel in my guide I cannot select it just like your example but if I choose to use the second listing it works from the guide correctly.


----------



## dchesney (Jul 2, 2005)

Is anyone else able to get guide data past 9/28? 


As an ongoing issue my guide is not updating!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

dchesney said:


> Is anyone else able to get guide data past 9/28?


I've got a bit more. Up to 7:30PM, 9/29. Bolt in NY.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dchesney said:


> Is anyone else able to get guide data past 9/28?


My guide goes to 9/29 around 2pm and my daily fix isn't due until 3:30pm. But there has been a recurring delay on weekends for a while. Check the time of your last Indexing. It used to be right after the download, now it may take hours or happen twice.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

abqdan said:


> Same problem here - OTA FOX is TBA, and cannot record anything from that. I can't even directly select the channel in the channel lineup - the only way to select it is to go the channel before it, then use the channel up button on the remote. Strange and annoying.


If it's just that channel, send in a channel lineup issue report. It's probable that Rovi just didn't know that your zip code receives that particular FOX affiliate.

I expect that OTA users are going to have the roughest part of this transition. I fully expect that Rovi didn't have anywhere as accurate a record of what zip codes get what OTA channels, and it's going to take OTA TiVo users putting in lineup reports for them to update their records.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just got through 6:30 PM 10/1. Before that it was a couple days behind.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Space said:


> I am the WMC user who mentioned the issue with Survivor...
> 
> Unless TiVo does something special for TiVo boxes, that old seriesID for "Survivor" will never work again.
> 
> ...


I setup a new 1P earlier this week for Survivor: Millennials vs. Gen X for new shows only. Mine is still showing that it's scheduled to record this Wednesday from my Bolt and ROamio Pro..

Is it because I'm in a highly populated area that I'm not seeing many of these issues? I've had no need to do channel rescans on my OTA Premiere and ROamio. No need to do any guided setups. And most of my 1Ps are set for new shows only. And they are still recording the shows properly. I've not forced any connections on my TiVos either. I check them every day and expect to see a bunch of major issues. But I don't.

The only major thing I've had to do was uncheck a bunch of channels that got re-checked in my channel list after the change over. But that only took a few minutes to fix. And since I unchecked them, they have stayed unchecked.


----------



## glugglug (Sep 8, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Why? Because user experiences with a non-supported tool?
> 
> Rovi is TiVo now. New game. Let's see what happens.


The reason users are using that "unsupported tool" is because of MS switching from GraceNote to RoVi for the guide data. And they have to pay $20 a year to do so. If the RoVi data was OK, the tool to load alternate data would never have been created.

In the year since MS switched the default guide data to RoVi, running out on *ALL* channels has been a semi-monthly occurrence for users not on the "unsupported tool". And when that's not happening, the quality is still sub-par, with lots of generic show descriptions instead of specific episodes in the guide, missing first air dates so it can't tell what's a repeat, etc.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I setup a new 1P earlier this week for Survivor: Millennials vs. Gen X for new shows only. Mine is still showing that it's scheduled to record this Wednesday from my Bolt and ROamio Pro..
> 
> Is it because I'm in a highly populated area that I'm not seeing many of these issues? I've had no need to do channel rescans on my OTA Premiere and ROamio. No need to do any guided setups. And most of my 1Ps are set for new shows only. And they are still recording the shows properly. I've not forced any connections on my TiVos either. I check them every day and expect to see a bunch of major issues. But I don't.
> 
> The only major thing I've had to do was uncheck a bunch of channels that got re-checked in my channel list after the change over. But that only took a few minutes to fix. And since I unchecked them, they have stayed unchecked.


For issues with the channel lineup, yes, most likely you have not had issues because of the high population and the high chance that someone already fixed the lineup for you (either a WMC user or, more recently, a TiVo user).

For the problems with using NEW (actually an OAD issue), I doubt it is affected by population. There are certain categories of shows that have a continual issue with this (sports and childrens networks).

But on other networks, it is an issue that happens "randomly" on certain episodes. Just because you have not been hit by it on the shows you record does not mean it will not happen at some point. Rovi often gets the OAD for shows wrong.

But when I say often, I don't mean every week, or even every month. It may only happen to one episode of one of the series you record for the whole season. Or it may happen more often than that. It is not predictable. But because of it's unpredictability, you need to keep an eagle eye on it to make sure you don't miss anything, and that is the problem.

In my experience, if a show ends up in the guide with an incorrect OAD, it stays there, it is almost never corrected. So if you see an incorrect OAD 12 days out, it will be there 0 days out.

The only time I witnessed otherwise is if I contacted Rovi at the 12 day mark to tell them about the incorrect OAD. I actually tell them about the chronic issue of OADs being set to the date the episode was originally SUPPOSED to air instead of the day it actually aired, but they ignore that part of it and just fix the one example I gave them. This chronic issue continues without being fixed or even addressed by their email responses to me.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Tonight one of my tivos recorded "To Be Announced" - CBS 11:30 PM. I didn't recognize the show, had to look it up. Don't watch CSI:Miami, but that shouldn't be relevant anyway. So why the heck did it record? It's in My Shows not Suggestions. Suggestions would make sense since by now To Be Announced is one popular show!

I do have a 1P for Stephen Colbert during the week at 11:35 PM CBS, and last week asked it to record TBA for that time slot, but not via a 1P for TBA, that's for sure. Could that be it?

What an exasperating mess all over the place. I miss Tivo!

I'm in the SF Bay Area - Comcast, Santa Cruz market.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

moonscape said:


> Tonight one of my tivos recorded "To Be Announced" - CBS 11:30 PM. I didn't recognize the show, had to look it up. Don't watch CSI:Miami, but that shouldn't be relevant anyway. So why the heck did it record?


Anecdotal, but... When reviewing my To Do List post-Rovi migration, I came across a couple one-time scheduled recordings for "To Be Announced" shows at odd times (Sat evening, Sunday afternoon) that I didn't recall setting.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

This is not very promising. Channel 19-3 LAFF showed TBA this evening. It was not TBA earlier today. I ran setup again, which is the first I've ran it since the cutover. It now has program info for 19-3. This was a common occurrence in WMC, though, when channels would seem fine then eventually go to TBA. I have received numerous lineup changes over the past week, though, so they must be active in correcting lineup issues. Hopefully they are being as active with guide issues.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dchesney said:


> Is anyone else able to get guide data past 9/28?
> 
> As an ongoing issue my guide is not updating!


 I don't know what it was like yesterday, but as of right now, I have data up through 10/2. (Though it may not be ALL of 10/2. Last show is at 6:00 PM and I think I normally have more shows recording later in the night on a Sunday)


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

al_wilson2 said:


> Lastly, for any antenna/OTA users that live in the area that lies between Cleveland and Pittsburgh, if you are missing channels, look for the "Cleveland/Surround OTA" channel lineup even if you are close to Pittsburgh. If you can't find it, try zip 44430. This lineup will give all the channels in 5 markets (Cleveland/Pittsburgh/Youngstown/Erie/Wheeling). Rovi created this lineup at my request a year ago, although, they should have named it "Youngstown/Warren/Surround OTA". I'm actually surprised that Tivo automatically gave me this lineup during the cutover, instead of the horribly flawed "Youngstown OTA" lineup.
> 
> If you live in another area of the country, and you receive OTA channels from multiple markets, you probably will want to contact Rovi and request that they create a new lineup with merged markets.


Not just OTA. My lineup for TWC in Winchester, KY was missing guide data for the first 65 channels (1-65). I learned from WMC a year ago to pick the Richmond, KY lineup that was presented in the WInchester, KY zipcode options. Setting up the TiVo Bolt recently I learned TiVo did not present that option in my zip code. I needed to put in the Richmond zip code and choice TWC Richmnd standard cable to get it right for my area. I just submitted a ticket to TiVo\Rovi to add this choice to the Winchester zip code in guided setup because it is not obvious. At least in the WMC setup Microsoft gave the Richmond option with my zip, otherwise I wouldn't have thought to try it on the TiVo this past weekend.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I have listings through Sun 10/2 at 12:30P. Which is good because a few days ago, I had listings to 9/30, then back to 9/28 and back up to 9/30 again. At least they're continuing in the right direction now. All that I've checked have OAD info and full episode descriptions.

I still have some issues with a few channels with the wrong number and missing listings for those, and I submitted a ticket. Not hopeful for a quick resolution on that, but the majority of stuff is working correctly.

[Fingers crossed]


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Seems CBS is having an issue with 9/29 from 8pm to 11pm. It's all TBA on zap2it, tvguide, tv.com but not on titantv.com. It's has Thursday Night Football.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

glugglug said:


> The reason users are using that "unsupported tool" is because of MS switching from GraceNote to RoVi for the guide data.


I meant WMC itself. It is not supported. No company behind the users. Hard to make noise when the app isn't supported anymore.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

al_wilson2 said:


> This is not very promising. Channel 19-3 LAFF showed TBA this evening. It was not TBA earlier today. I ran setup again, which is the first I've ran it since the cutover. It now has program info for 19-3. This was a common occurrence in WMC, though, when channels would seem fine then eventually go to TBA.


Really? You think that your machine is tapping directly into the Rovi database and not into one conditioned by Tivo?

You are bashing guide data when it appears you have either a connection bug or bad data conditioning by Tivo.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Really? You think that your machine is tapping directly into the Rovi database and not into one conditioned by Tivo?
> 
> You are bashing guide data when it appears you have either a connection bug or bad data conditioning by Tivo.


OMG! Bad data in = bad data out. Seriously? Bad data conditioning by the TiVo team? It doesn't matter that the old TiVo team has servers in the mix. Channel 33.2 (WYTV-DT2, MyNetworkTV) currently has TBA for a huge block of this Saturday from 12:30pm until 10:30pm. *BOTH *TiVo and TVguide.com show this. The common factor there sure isn't a TiVo server or TiVo team. What is the common factor? *INCOMPLETE Rovi DATA!*. Gracenote via Zap2it, already has the guide data shown below.

12:00 PM
College Football "James Madison at Maine" LIVE 
3:30 PM
College Football "Appalachian State at Akron" LIVE 
7:00 PM
College Football "Louisiana Tech at Middle Tennessee State" LIVE

Give me an R. Give me an O. Give me a V. Give me an I. What's that spell? Rovi! What's that spell? Rovi!

Should I send you some pom-poms to go with all this cheerleading?


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Really? You think that your machine is tapping directly into the Rovi database and not into one conditioned by Tivo?
> 
> You are bashing guide data when it appears you have either a connection bug or bad data conditioning by Tivo.


HaHa! It gets even worse. I can't make this up.

Rovi (via TiVo online and TVguide.com) has an entire half day messed up for WYTV-DT2, as shown below. It's not just the college football that's bad.
11:30 AM Infomercial
12:00 PM Copper Chef
12:30 PM To Be Announced 3 hr
3:30 PM To Be Announced 3 hr 30 min
7:00 PM To Be Announced 3 hr 30 min
10:30 PM Scandal  Crash and Burn 1 hr
11:30 PM Elementary  The Past Is Parent 1 hr
12:30 AM Castle  XX 1 hr
1:30 AM Blue Bloods  Family Ties

Gracenote (via Zap2it) shows the below guide:
11:30 AM Paid Programming 
12:00 PM College Football "James Madison at Maine" LIVE 
3:30 PM College Football "Appalachian State at Akron" LIVE 
7:00 PM College Football "Louisiana Tech at Middle Tennessee State" LIVE 
10:30 PM Scandal "Paris Is Burning"
11:30 PM Elementary "Evidence of Things Not Seen"
12:30 AM Castle "XY"
1:30 AM Blue Bloods "Family Ties"

Rovi currently has the Paid Programming/Infomercial correct at 11:30am, and Blue Bloods correct at 1:30am. The 13.5 hours in the middle there is a complete cluster. Rovi correctly has Scandal, Elementary, and Castle after football (actually TBA in their listings), but all the episodes are incorrect. And yes, college football starts at noon. That first game listed has a noon start time. What a mess. As I said before, the Rovi team has an inefficiency somewhere that they seriously need to address. Either the station owners send Rovi programming updates later than they send it to Gracenote, *or*, Rovi takes longer than Gracenote to process that data. Maybe they will fix the Saturday listings in the next few days, maybe not. However, there will be many other times that this inefficiency will be reflected in our guides at air time. This is what we experienced with WMC, and it's still the same issue with the inaccuracy and inefficiency of Rovi guide data.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

al_wilson2 said:


> HaHa! It gets even worse. I can't make this up.
> 
> Rovi (via TiVo online and TVguide.com) has an entire half day messed up for WYTV-DT2, as shown below. It's not just the college football that's bad.
> 11:30 AM Infomercial
> ...


Unfortunately this looks like a case where data for smaller regional stations aren't as good as for major metropolitan areas. I'm in NYC and the listings I have for this Saturday match FiOS's which match what's on zap2it. I wouldn't have any way to know if this is an issue with how those stations are providing their data to Rovi or how Rovi is processing them.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

mlsnyc said:


> Unfortunately this looks like a case where data for smaller regional stations aren't as good as for major metropolitan areas. I'm in NYC and the listings I have for this Saturday match FiOS's which match what's on zap2it. I wouldn't have any way to know if this is an issue with how those stations are providing their data to Rovi or how Rovi is processing them.


Unless the station is providing correct data to Gracenote and incorrect data to Rovi, I don't think it much matters what the station is providing.

The fact is that Gracenote takes that data from the station (whether correct or not) and somehow is able to provide correct and timely listings, Rovi is not able to do the same.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Space said:


> Unless the station is providing correct data to Gracenote and incorrect data to Rovi, I don't think it much matters what the station is providing.
> 
> The fact is that Gracenote takes that data from the station (whether correct or not) and somehow is able to provide correct and timely listings, Rovi is not able to do the same.


Apparently it does matter, because my guide data for ABC this Saturday is good while the one for WYTV is not. That's the only fact here. I'm not saying Rovi is not to blame or is doing fine. I'm just saying the quality of the data varies by station. And unless any of us are in Rovi, TiVo, Gracenote, or any one of the components involved, we don't know exactly where the blame lies or how much of each party is at fault.

Edit: Point here is that maybe Gracenote is doing something above and beyond what is reasonable to expect from any other company, or Rovi isn't doing enough when it receives incomplete or invalid data, or somewhere in between. Most of us here wouldn't know because we're not privy to their inner workings.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

al_wilson2 said:


> OMG! Bad data in = bad data out. Seriously? Bad data conditioning by the TiVo team? It doesn't matter that the old TiVo team has servers in the mix. Channel 33.2 (WYTV-DT2, MyNetworkTV) currently has TBA for a huge block of this Saturday from 12:30pm until 10:30pm. *BOTH *TiVo and TVguide.com show this. The common factor there sure isn't a TiVo server or TiVo team. What is the common factor? *INCOMPLETE Rovi DATA!*. Gracenote via Zap2it, already has the guide data shown below.
> 
> 12:00 PM
> 
> ...


No. you are claiming the source data comes and goes on a daily if not hourly basis. Not thinking there may be a glitch in the translation of data which seems more likely than source data just disappearing suddenly and somehow reappearing magically.

You just mixed two different use cases. Data not there yet versus data appearing and disappearing again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Why is 9/29 Thu night on CBS primetime still TBA? Isn't it Thursday Night football? Tomorrow (9/22) is Texas @ Patriots. Next week (9/29) is [email protected] Why isn't the latter in the guide data? Is there something else that might air?


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> No. you are claiming the source data comes and goes on a daily if not hourly basis. Not thinking there may be a glitch in the translation of data which seems more likely than source data just disappearing suddenly and somehow reappearing magically.
> 
> You just mixed two different use cases. Data not there yet versus data appearing and disappearing again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not mixing two separate issues. I have no idea where you got that from, or that I insinuate that data magically appears and disappears. But since you bring it up....

A server is not going to translate [11:30pm, Elementary, "Evidence of things not seen"] into an incorrect [11:30pm, Elementary, "The past is parent"]. The sever is just not going to translate and transpose an incorrect episode name or one single field. It is incorrect on Rovi's end from the beginning. This incorrect listing propagates through the multitude of servers until it gives our TiVo's incorrect listings. At some time, hopefully, Rovi will correct the episode name. Or in the case of TBA, Rovi will add in the program name and info. Who knows if or when they will correct this. Once they do correct it, it will take time to propagate through however many servers it passes through again until it reaches the TiVo box. Yes, the correct info, may hopefully, magically appear on the frontend TiVo box once it connects back to the TiVo service....if that TiVo server ever receives the correct listings from the Rovi servers. A transpose issue would have entire fields not matching up correctly, such as the episode name showing up in the seriesID field. Again, what's the common component between incorrect/incomplete TiVo listings and incorrect/incomplete TVguide.com listings and also incorrect/incomplete WMC listings? Rovi is that common component. It's basic troubleshooting. If the data is bad at 3 different frontends, then those frontends are getting bad data from their source, which is Rovi.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

al_wilson2 said:


> It's not mixing two separate issues. I have no idea where you got that from, or that I insinuate that data magically appears and disappears. But since you bring it up....
> 
> A server is not going to translate [11:30pm, Elementary, "Evidence of things not seen"] into an incorrect [11:30pm, Elementary, "The past is parent"]. The sever is just not going to translate and transpose an incorrect episode name or one single field. It is incorrect on Rovi's end from the beginning. This incorrect listing propagates through the multitude of servers until it gives our TiVo's incorrect listings. At some time, hopefully, Rovi will correct the episode name. Or in the case of TBA, Rovi will add in the program name and info. Who knows if or when they will correct this. Once they do correct it, it will take time to propagate through however many servers it passes through again until it reaches the TiVo box. Yes, the correct info, may hopefully, magically appear on the frontend TiVo box once it connects back to the TiVo service....if that TiVo server ever receives the correct listings from the Rovi servers. A transpose issue would have entire fields not matching up correctly, such as the episode name showing up in the seriesID field. Again, what's the common component between incorrect/incomplete TiVo listings and incorrect/incomplete TVguide.com listings and also incorrect/incomplete WMC listings? Rovi is that common component. It's basic troubleshooting. If the data is bad at 3 different frontends, then those frontends are getting bad data from their source, which is Rovi.


OK, but there are a few programs where the title on online.tivo.com doesn't match what's on the Tivo box.

I think you're both correct, both things are happening (bad data and bad processing) which is why we're running around in circles trying to figure it out.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

justen_m said:


> Why is 9/29 Thu night on CBS primetime still TBA? Isn't it Thursday Night football? Tomorrow (9/22) is Texas @ Patriots. Next week (9/29) is [email protected] Why isn't the latter in the guide data? Is there something else that might air?


Didn't check yesterday, but no TBAs in my CBS data for tonight. Everything's got the correct program descriptions, AFAIK.

FWIW, I do see two TBA's on CBS this Sunday. 4PM and 10:30PM (EDT). Next ones are 8PM on Thursday, 9/29, 2PM on Sat, 10/1, 11:35/12:35 Sat-Sun, 10/1-2 and 9AM, Sun 10/2. So only a 6-7, out to 10/3. Doesn't seem out of the ordinary, IMHO.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

BobCamp1 said:


> OK, but there are a few programs where the title on online.tivo.com doesn't match what's on the Tivo box.
> 
> I think you're both correct, both things are happening (bad data and bad processing) which is why we're running around in circles trying to figure it out.


By default, TiVo online will have corrected listings before your TiVo box. When you access TiVo online, you are getting the latest listings and corrections straight from the TiVo servers. In other words, your browser is not storing listings, it is pulling those listings from a TiVo server as you view them. Your TiVo box downloads and saves listings, and that is what you view on your TiVo box, instead of what is currently on a TiVo server. You don't have the latest listings and corrections on your TiVo box. You only have the listings from the last time your TiVo connected to the service, which could have been a day or two earlier. A listing could be corrected by Rovi and passed through to TiVo servers, during the day or two that your TiVo box is still running on older cached/downloaded listings.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

al_wilson2 said:


> By default, TiVo online will have corrected listings before your TiVo box. When you access TiVo online, you are getting the latest listings and corrections straight from the TiVo servers. In other words, your browser is not storing listings, it is pulling those listings from a TiVo server as you view them. Your TiVo box downloads and saves listings, and that is what you view on your TiVo box, instead of what is currently on a TiVo server. You don't have the latest listings and corrections on your TiVo box. You only have the listings from the last time your TiVo connected to the service, which could have been a day or two earlier. A listing could be corrected by Rovi and passed through to TiVo servers, during the day or two that your TiVo box is still running on older cached/downloaded listings.


That is generally the case. However, there have been some instances the last few days of shows being randomly renamed on TiVo Online. And the bad data never downloads to TiVos themselves. Of course no one here knows why or how this is occurring.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> Didn't check yesterday, but no TBAs in my CBS data for tonight. Everything's got the correct program descriptions, AFAIK.
> 
> FWIW, I do see two TBA's on CBS this Sunday. 4PM and 10:30PM (EDT). Next ones are 8PM on Thursday, 9/29, 2PM on Sat, 10/1, 11:35/12:35 Sat-Sun, 10/1-2 and 9AM, Sun 10/2. So only a 6-7, out to 10/3. Doesn't seem out of the ordinary, IMHO.


CBS has been corrected on my feed. To get a complete list of all TBA on your channel list (checked boxes), just do a Search for "To Be" and you can select each one to see when and on what channel it can be found. There's a whole lot less than last week.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> To get a complete list of all TBA on your channel list (checked boxes), just do a Search for "To Be" and you can select each one to see when and on what channel it can be found.


I created a NON-RECORDING Wishlist with a Title Keyword of just "To Be Announced" -- though I haven't verified whether it's returning all instances from my guide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> I created a NON-RECORDING Wishlist with a Title Keyword of just "To Be Announced" -- though I haven't verified whether it's returning all instances from my guide.


If you just use "To Be" it picks up "Leave It To Beaver". That take me back.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> If you just use "To Be" it picks up "Leave It To Beaver". That take me back.


Heh, immediate flash of giant coffee cup...


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

justen_m said:


> Why is 9/29 Thu night on CBS primetime still TBA? Isn't it Thursday Night football? Tomorrow (9/22) is Texas @ Patriots. Next week (9/29) is [email protected] Why isn't the latter in the guide data? Is there something else that might air?


next weeks game (9/29) is NFL NET only. NFLNet gets 8 exclusive games

btw: gracenote is still tba


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

CBS is TBA Thursday 9/29 on my fios box as well. Seems the issue is with CBS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrocker (May 14, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> CBS is TBA Thursday 9/29 on my fios box as well. Seems the issue is with CBS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, this problem is definitely with Tivo, CBS knows and sends their info weeks in advanced. This is Tivo after their dumb update.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tyrocker said:


> No, this problem is definitely with Tivo, CBS knows and sends their info weeks in advanced. This is Tivo after their dumb update.


TiVo, zap2it, tvguide.com, tv.com, pretty much everybody except....


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Titan TV has the correct schedule for CBS on that date. Rovi and Gracenote do not. I have no idea who Titan's guide data provider is.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> CBS is TBA Thursday 9/29 on my fios box as well. Seems the issue is with CBS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a good instance to track. It does seem CBS has not sent a program listing for that timeslot. I would bet that once they do send it, though, zap2it will be updated days before TiVo online.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Titan TV has the correct schedule for CBS on that date. Rovi and Gracenote do not. I have no idea who Titan's guide data provider is.


They seem quite independent. http://www.titantvinc.com/Home/TermsOfUse


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

fios added 2 new channels... Guess what they all say... and no notification like when is was Gracenote. This is pure ****.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

markjrenna said:


> fios added 2 new channels... Guess what they all say... and no notification like when is was Gracenote. This is pure ****.


You will get a notification when they are added to the guide data, like in a month or so...

At least that is what it's been like for the past year with WMC. I'm sure there will be many more people complaining to them and they will add it sooner now, but if your expectation is that they will be added at the same time the channel becomes available, then you will be disappointed.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

markjrenna said:


> fios added 2 new channels... Guess what they all say... and no notification like when is was Gracenote. This is pure ****.


yeah, I received a message this evening that my 19-3 was renamed/added or some BS. Now it shows TBA.


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> CBS is TBA Thursday 9/29 on my fios box as well. Seems the issue is with CBS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CBS now has a listing on zap2it for 8-11pm. TiVo online still has TBA. Let's see how many days it takes for either TiVo online guide, or TVguide.com, to replace TBA with actual listings.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

markjrenna said:


> fios added 2 new channels... Guess what they all say... and no notification like when is was Gracenote. This is pure ****.


I got a couple of messages about new channels added recently on FiOS. My experience was how it sometimes used to be when they used Gracenote. I would get the message about new channels added. And when I would check the guide, sometimes it would just show, To Be Announced, and sometimes it would be populated with guide data. But typically the guide would be populated within a week or two when it didn't have any data initially.

So, right now, nothing has been any different with these two channels adds than how it was before.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Completely different experience. Any add with Gracenote was immediate in the guide for me here in NJ.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

As of late Friday night (early AM Saturday), our "Comcast digital" lineup was showing "To Be Announced" on MSNBC for Monday night's Presidential debate.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> As of late Friday night (early AM Saturday), our "Comcast digital" lineup was showing "To Be Announced" on MSNBC for Monday night's Presidential debate.


 and Time Warner/Spectrum Austin has the exact title NBC is using (including calling it an NBC News debate in title), but is breaking it up into one hour and then 30 minutes with a follow up 30 minute Post debate show, while NBC is airing one two hour block.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> As of late Friday night (early AM Saturday), our "Comcast digital" lineup was showing "To Be Announced" on MSNBC for Monday night's Presidential debate.


For the last few days, my MSNBC listing has the debate, in various forms, from 7pm to 5am Tuesday. There are several segments that indicate NBC, some just say pre/post debate stuff.


----------



## sweh (Jul 23, 2005)

I noticed today that my TNT channel had full listings, but then after my TiVo connected around 12:30 then then guide entry for 8pm changed to "TBA". I forced a manual connect at 17:07 and downloaded a lot of data, which appears to have corrected the problem; the guide is now accurate again.

Which appears to show a transient data error occured. But with TiVos typically only connecting once a day such a transient error could cause episodes to fail to be recorded.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

sweh said:


> I noticed today that my TNT channel had full listings, but then after my TiVo connected around 12:30 then then guide entry for 8pm changed to "TBA". I forced a manual connect at 17:07 and downloaded a lot of data, which appears to have corrected the problem; the guide is now accurate again.
> 
> Which appears to show a transient data error occured. But with TiVos typically only connecting once a day such a transient error could cause episodes to fail to be recorded.


I noticed the same thing on mine. Just did a connection on mine 30 mins ago that corrected it.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

I seem to have the same TNT issue. 

Has TiVo acknowledged these problems at all? Pretty disgusting at this point.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> For the last few days, my MSNBC listing has the debate, in various forms, from 7pm to 5am Tuesday. There are several segments that indicate NBC, some just say pre/post debate stuff.


I just forced a service connection and now my "Comcast digital" lineup shows the debate on MSNBC from 8-9pm Central, which is 30 minutes short.

p.s. See attached for the lunacy. 

8-9pm listing shows a duration of 2hrs
9-9:30pm listing shows duration of 2hrs
9:30-10pm listing shows duration of 0min 0sec



FitzAusTex said:


> and Time Warner/Spectrum Austin has the exact title NBC is using (including calling it an NBC News debate in title), but is breaking it up into one hour and then 30 minutes with a follow up 30 minute Post debate show, while NBC is airing one two hour block.


Ah, right; same thing I'm seeing here, now.


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

senorgregster said:


> I seem to have the same TNT issue.
> 
> Has TiVo acknowledged these problems at all? Pretty disgusting at this point.


I agree, this is totally unacceptable at this point. they've had weeks to fix/resolve this and it's still an ongoing issue. If I had monthly service, I'd be expecting a credit, but I have lifetime, so I just have to suffer through it. Giving them another month and if it's still not fixed by then, dumping the Tivo's and going to Verizon. The ONE thing that Tivo does best they manage to screw up nine ways to sunday.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> I just forced a service connection and now my "Comcast digital" lineup shows the debate on MSNBC from 8-9pm Central, which is 30 minutes short.
> 
> p.s. Dee attached for the lunacy.
> 
> ...


I had an episode of "Flip or Flop" that showed 30 hours in duration instead of 30 minutes. It did not take up 30 hours of recording space, but it did reveal that the length of the recordings shown on the GUI are taken from the guide data and not the actual space used on the disk.

I thought that was weird, because partial recordings used to show the actual amount of time recorded. Maybe they still do and I encountered a intermittent bug.


----------



## jrfuda (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm OTA only on 2 bolts, a mini, and 4 premieres.

My local PBS stations are all "to be announced" (Channel 31, North Carolina),and have been for several weeks. Yesterday I got a message new channels were added, and among those were other PBS channels I cannot get (Ch 25), but with the right listings for the channels I could get.

When I list all my channels in settings, my 31.x channels all have an asterisk next to them. This makes me think that TiVo now thinks they're out of my market or something. Everything was fine until the guide data change.


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

jrfuda said:


> When I list all my channels in settings, my 31.x channels all have an asterisk next to them. This makes me think that TiVo now thinks they're out of my market or something. Everything was fine until the guide data change.


The asterisk means the channel was added via channel scan. There will be no guide data for those until TiVo adds those channels on the right frequency to your zip. If you've already filled out the lineup form for those that should be sufficient. If you can update the ticket I would send them the frequencies picked up by the channel scan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

BobCamp1 said:


> ...the length of the recordings shown on the GUI are taken from the guide data and not the actual space used on the disk.
> 
> I thought that was weird, because partial recordings used to show the actual amount of time recorded.


The behavior i see now is that the actual recording length is shown in the My Shows folder and marked as partial, but in the Deleted folder it displays the full broadcast length without any indication that it was a partial recording. *shrug*


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

The Tennis Channel (channel 592, FIOS Syracuse) has magically disappeared and has been replaced with "MSI" which has 12 hour blocks of "MSI Programming" (or something useless like that). Note that the SD version is still there.

Of course, this caused all the scheduled recordings on the HD channel to magically disappear from the to-do list.

In a similar trick, my wife then took advantage of the boomerang-shaped Tivo and threw it across the room to see if it would come back. Tivo failed here too, as the box did not come back.

The Tivo has been banished to the bonus room. It still powers up, and it behaves just as it did before its brief but harsh journey, but I can't say that it works. I only paid $200 for a 1 TB Lifetime Bolt, and still feel that I overpaid.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

KDeFlane said:


> The behavior i see now is that the actual recording length is shown in the My Shows folder and marked as partial, but in the Deleted folder it displays the full broadcast length without any indication that it was a partial recording. *shrug*


I'll have to examine that more closely the next time it happens. I shouldn't have to wait too long for that.


----------



## tfseth (Nov 29, 2015)

tfseth said:


> Thanks. I'll give that a shot.
> 
> I actually tried calling support. Recording said wait time was 20 minutes. Hung up 55 minutes later as I needed to run to the store. I guessing this issue has caused a lot of problems.


Submitted the lineup report over two weeks ago.

So 3-4 weeks now of the FOX station in stuck in TBA.

Any ideas?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tfseth said:


> Submitted the lineup report over two weeks ago.
> 
> So 3-4 weeks now of the FOX station in stuck in TBA.
> 
> Any ideas?


My best idea:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=11015658#post11015658


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

Seeing a large chunk of "To Be Announced" today on TNTHD-W from 2:00pm to 6:00am. At least part of it should be listed as NBA Basketball at 7:30pm - 10:00pm San Antonio Spurs at Golden State Warriors. Tried forcing several connections today but no change. Glad I checked the To Do list and manually scheduled the game. I sent it to Margret via e-mail...hopefully this will get addressed down to the root cause and stop happening.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Got a tweet from TivoMargret today that they are working on it so that's a good sign.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dubbadown said:


> Got a tweet from TivoMargret today that they are working on it so that's a good sign.


 probably be 4 years before it's fixed


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, they're working on it AGAIN. It's not like this is a new problem, Rovi is just crap.


----------



## ertyu (Nov 4, 2003)

One of my main channels went TBA for the entire week, missed some recordings as a result. Strangely the equivalent SD version of the channels has proper guide data.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

UGH!!

I noticed that after a connection Monday I lost all of my programming for my ABC and the co-owned Independent Station starting on Sunday. There is some TBA in the guide for this week too but it's here and there. Funny thing is I had the guide working fine all the way for two weeks until the 'update'. I wondered why lots of my 1p say 'no episodes to record' all of a sudden.


----------



## kirby34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm just glad I checked the To Do List this morning. I knew there was supposed to be stuff on CBS recording tonight and there wasn't. Looked at the guide and 8-11pm is TBA.


----------



## yawitz (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw the same problem today, but a forced connection updated the CBS schedule for this evening. (This continues to be par for the course during this hyper-extended Rovi transition period, I suppose.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I also think a force connection might help. I've been watching the System Information pages for a while. Since the conversion, indexing is often skipped. This might be related to a posting about forcing two connections in a row. My scheduled update was 8am. I forced an update at 2pm and a whole bunch of stuff was filled in. Items, like Bull, added OAD & descriptions and therefore became active in the 1P Manager. I even went from TBA to game 4 in the World Series.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

At least in my area, the big problem is that Rovi guide for my Roamio Pro is not picking up the guide information from Turner-owned channels (TNT, TBS and Cartoon Network). Interestingly, HBO and Cinemax seems to be okay (though crossing fingers on that one!).


----------



## kirby34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm. I neglected to mention that I did a forced connect and nothing changed (the last connect had just been about 5 hours earlier). I then did a reboot and it still didn't update. I've also noticed the following are TBA for tonight: FS1HD from 7pm-1:30am and TNT 5-10pm and 1:30-6:00am.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Update at 5pm central today fixed most of the errors. I still see Velocity Programming and GetTv Programming for next Tuesday but I don't see any more TBA.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Missed two recordings last night (ABC prime time) because of the timing of my network connections. Forced connection after I realized and that seemed to eliminate most TBAs.

This was at least understandable the first week or two, but it's totally unacceptable that it's still happening at this point.


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

LynnL999 said:


> Missed two recordings last night (ABC prime time) because of the timing of my network connections. Forced connection after I realized and that seemed to eliminate most TBAs.
> 
> This was at least understandable the first week or two, but it's totally unacceptable that it's still happening at this point.


After forcing connection, received bigger than normal download but TBAs still appeared. It took a couple of hours for CBS Thursday Prime Time shows to appear, yesterday. Had to add shows as one-shot recordings that would have been picked up by the New to Fall&#8230; TiVo-created 1P. Total agreement this is unacceptable as it happened earlier with the big changeover.


----------



## kirby34 (Jun 18, 2008)

It figures. I set up a manual record for the CBS show I wanted to record during primetime and then did another force connect just after my last post at 5pm last night. Needless to say, the guide data must've updated for CBS during the re-connect because when I checked after getting home later that night, I had 2 recordings of that one show - one from the Season Pass and the other from the manual record.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

LynnL999 said:


> Missed two recordings last night
> ...
> This was at least understandable the first week or two, but it's totally unacceptable that it's still happening at this point.


WMC (Windows Media Center) users (such as myself) have been living with these problem since WMC transitioned to Rovi from Gracenote over a year ago. We were not kidding when we warned TiVo users about systemic issues with Rovi data, and the prediction (at the time of the TiVo transition) that it would take at least 3 months to fix the problems (assuming that they even tried to fix them rather than just band-aids).

Of course that 3 month estimate was predicated on the assumption that there are actually people at TiVo that have some pull to actually get management to listen that they need to do a complete makeover of how they attain/monitor/maintain/correct their guide listings. If their management is clueless (or just don't care), it will take much longer and may never happen.

The fact that we have heard no official statement from TiVo management up to this point tells me that they just don't care. Or at least that they care more about their stock price than they do their customers.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Space said:


> The fact that we have heard no official statement from TiVo management up to this point tells me that they just don't care.


What official statement? What are they supposed to say about what? There's no official statement, as there's nothing to officially state. About anything.

This is similar to all the "Margret hasn't posted in weeks, she must be fired", or "TiVo's refusal to comment on xxx just shows they don't know what to do" and on and on. Companies don't just spew out "official statements" to keep you happy.

Life goes on...with or without your approval.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

astrohip said:


> What official statement? What are they supposed to say about what? There's no official statement, as there's nothing to officially state. About anything.
> 
> This is similar to all the "Margret hasn't posted in weeks, she must be fired", or "TiVo's refusal to comment on xxx just shows they don't know what to do" and on and on. Companies don't just spew out "official statements" to keep you happy.
> 
> Life goes on...with or without your approval.


I know, right? What is Tivo supposed to do? Announce that their product sucks and only losers are still using it? Any negative statement about a product has a drastic effect on the stock price, which in turn causes the board to reconsider supporting the product at all. It will certainly shy them away from releasing similar products in the future.

The survey I took on my new Bolt (which I got at the same time as the guide data transition due to a Series 1 deal) shows they are acutely aware of all the guide data problems. They are aware of each type of problem, how widespread it is, and they even give you space to detail what's wrong with the portions of the guide you use. There wasn't enough room, but there was quite a bit of room.

Having said all of that, they may or may not fix everything, or they may take a long time (a year or two) to do so.


----------

